# OpenSkye's Build Up Thread



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey all,
Here she is...
Mods so far include:
19" DPE R10
235/35/19 Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta Tires
Revo Stage 2+ ECU Upgrade
OEM blackout grille
Pioneer D3
Neuspeed CAI
KW V3's
H&R RSB
B&M Short Shifter
Eurojet FMIC
Eurojet Turboback Exhaust
I'll update as the A3 progresses. Feel free to comment (good, bad whatever) and ask questions.
Thanks!
Val




















































































_Modified by OpenSkye at 2:39 PM 9-27-2007_


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

beautiful but y didnt u get the s-line blackout grill?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (OpenSkye)*

grille is looking great, but we can't see your wheels


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (kwanja_a3)*

can we see more pics on the interior, Ive not seen black interior on white A3 yet......


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_beautiful but y didnt u get the s-line blackout grill?

thanks, i wanted to clean up the grille area and leave it badgeless...
-"grille is looking great, but we can't see your wheels"
this pic was taken over the weekend...the wheels were not on yet...
-"can we see more pics on the interior, Ive not seen black interior on white A3 yet......"
absolutely. i will have some more pics up here by the weekend...my buddy has some good glass so as long as the weather is okay, we will shoot some more, and i'll post up.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

shaweeet pic.....you definitely need more...how about this saturday.....


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Alright, Val! That is looking good enough that I'm feeling threatened; I'll post some pics of my Ibis/S Line/Sky car next week. It's on, baby.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

battle of the white a3's. ill update with pics too! i have the strangest feeling angryrican is gunna post a pic any min now and it'll be game over


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*

why must u guys be so competitive?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

wat did u do to the car?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

i guess you didnt read my post. it's okay, i wouldnt read it either.








but yeah so far, chip, grille, wheels, and D3...
and i will post up more pics as soon as i can take them...


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i dont read posts that longer than 2 sentences.
whats D3? pics of wheels pzl


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_i dont read posts that longer than 2 sentences.
whats D3? pics of wheels pzl

Pioneer Avic D3...
and dont have pics yet of the wheels on the car...


----------



## paixim (Feb 24, 2007)

black out grille looks nice! Did you get the replacement part or paint the original yourself? Thanks


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

He, we white guys gotta stick together - those Lava Gray and black guys do all kinds of pimpin Ethug neon ***** stuff to their cars, givin' A3's a bad name. Let's show em some taste and refinement.
My seats arrive monday, don't know when I'll have 'em in. But stay tuned- I'll start with the pics next week.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Hesaputz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hesaputz* »_He, we white guys gotta stick together - those Lava Gray and black guys do all kinds of pimpin Ethug neon ***** stuff to their cars, givin' A3's a bad name. Let's show em some taste and refinement.
My seats arrive monday, don't know when I'll have 'em in. But stay tuned- I'll start with the pics next week.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*

I'm feeling excluded... feeling blue


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hesaputz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hesaputz* »_He, we white guys gotta stick together - those Lava Gray and black guys do all kinds of pimpin Ethug neon ***** stuff to their cars, givin' A3's a bad name. Let's show em some taste and refinement.

ooooooohh an a3 war...this is gonna be fun...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

damn we didn't take any shots last weekend.. would have made for a cool black vs white A3 banner


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

such racits people,
BLACK POWER


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Hesaputz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hesaputz* »_He, we white guys gotta stick together - those Lava Gray and black guys do all kinds of pimpin Ethug neon ***** stuff to their cars, givin' A3's a bad name. Let's show em some taste and refinement.
My seats arrive monday, don't know when I'll have 'em in. But stay tuned- I'll start with the pics next week.

just because you are jealous that black ones will always look better doesn't mean you need to get all nasty and say we have neon.. thats very hurtful


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

no racism on my part. love black i originally ordered black but opted for white. but im not a fan of the neon on the headlights


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
some good glass

what's he shooting with val.
hit me up re: WF.
we're not goin h20 style, but fun will be had.
lookin' good btw.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_...but im not a fan of the neon on the headlights









what did i miss???


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
what's he shooting with val.
hit me up re: WF.
we're not goin h20 style, but fun will be had.
lookin' good btw.

canon eos 30d with a couple nice lenses...i know uve got some sick equipment too- we'll have to do a photoshoot with the a3's soon...
i'll pm you re:WF.... if fun is to be had, i am so there... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (audiant)*

Its not neon, its yellow film.. selective yellow to be exact which started with the French back inthe day trying to get all the european countries to have their own headlight colors.
It doesn't always look great with the film when the car is off ( happen to like this one alot ).. but I've got yellow fog light bulbs and low beams and it looks evil at night.. doesn't look neon at all when on.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

pics of the d3!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_Its not neon, its yellow film.. selective yellow to be exact which started with the French back inthe day trying to get all the european countries to have their own headlight colors.
It doesn't always look great with the film when the car is off ( happen to like this one alot ).. but I've got yellow fog light bulbs and low beams and it looks evil at night.. doesn't look neon at all when on.

yea i get u i only said neon to describe the color. i am a fan of yellow fogs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but no matter how great the headlights look at night i still dunt like they way it looks during the daytime.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (paixim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paixim* »_black out grille looks nice! Did you get the replacement part or paint the original yourself? Thanks

nah i got the black grille, trim, and filler plate from ECS Tuning... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
yea i get u i only said neon to describe the color. i am a fan of yellow fogs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but no matter how great the headlights look at night i still dunt like they way it looks during the daytime. 

The film yes during the daytime doesn't always look right.. which is why I did bulbs.. can't tell during the day that they are different. other then the fact that I drive with them on all the time..
Video doesn't show the best color... but you get the idea..(oh and we weren't actually racing.. seriously... just both happened to be in A3s and were playing around on the way home from dinner)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W4fzR8P66Y


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_such racits people,
BLACK POWER

x2 !! black power here! hehe


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Chris, what exhaust do you have on your car, sounded pretty good at the end of the video when you pulled off. Also, you gonna be at the meet this Sunday?
*sorry to jack the thread*


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (scipher)*

Chris' car pulls hard.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (scipher)*

are u going to be at the meet?


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Digipix)*

Yessir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (scipher)*

no I won't be at the GTG this weekend, I am leaving tomorrow for NJ (was just there last week yipppe) to drop off a TT I didn't have time to finish for my old boss and pick up my jetta







yeah only been over 2 years since I drove it last. That and I have to keep open skye in line.. muhahaha
The exhaust is one I built, 3" turboback with a vibrant metal cat and flow master muffler.. wanna buy it? its coming off next week since I need to use my A3 to build a jig for someones ^^^^^ exhaust. and mine won't fit back on once I make some other changes.
In that video I was actualy at the weakets possible settings. B1, T0, F0. We we realy were not going that fast and the other car was cruising so it appears my car is faster then it was that day.

Back to Val's car.. can't wait to see your wheels in person babe.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

no one can keep me in line...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_no one can keep me in line...








Val, can you stop teasing and show us some wheel pictures, I've been good about not thread jacking







, don't you think I've earned them


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Val, can you stop teasing and show us some wheel pictures, I've been good about not thread jacking







, don't you think I've earned them









lol dude i swear, i dont have any yet...tomrrow is photoshoot day for me and the a3..well err just the a3...
there was a guy at a gtg last night takin some siiiick pics and said he would post them up on vortex-tristate but i dunno where...
tomorrow i PROMISE...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_no one can keep me in line...









oh a challenge...


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Lookin' good.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

can any1 p-shop his car with black mirrors?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_can any1 p-shop *his* car with black mirrors?

think you may be a bit confused.. open skye would not be buddahvw's type if you catch my drift.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

what do u mean?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i dont get it


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

he means that openskye is a girllllllllllllllllllll not a boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! so it should be her and not his.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHH ok sorry. edit to the above post... HER car lol


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_can any1 p-shop his car with black mirrors?

I had a photo of my car (nearly identical) with black mirrors, and I didn't like it. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

awesome cuz my car is identical to the one in this post


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

pics of opensky or imm a post more ethuggin stuff


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_pics of opensky or imm a post more ethuggin stuff

do you mean opensky the person or you want picturs of glass roofs?








thats the only pic I have of her before the gastric bypass.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_do you mean opensky the person or you want picturs of glass roofs?








thats the only pic I have of her before the gastric bypass.

HOLLAAAAAAAA
email me gherl [email protected]


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
do you mean opensky the person or you want picturs of glass roofs?








thats the only pic I have of her before the gastric bypass.

^^ me on one of my better days... haha they call me OpenFly LOL
yes im makin fun of myself. im cool









_Modified by OpenSkye at 3:34 PM 6-29-2007_


_Modified by OpenSkye at 3:50 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

seriuosly.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

that is some serious camel toe.....me likes


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (vwgolfbk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfbk1* »_that is some serious camel toe.....me likes

i already called her first. wait in line buddy


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (fune8oi)*

open skye is def a girl.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_
i already called her first. wait in line buddy









yeah but did you send her a smiley.. back of the line buddy...


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

back OFF BUDDY!
imma stalk her soon


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

hello?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

u guys are funny.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_hello?

haha shes home for the day.. thought you were already mackin it to her... why don't you have her on lockdown.. gotta warm that pimp hand up son...


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

tp liquid DO NOT SLAP BITCHES


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_tp liquid DO NOT SLAP BITCHES

woman you don't slap.. bitches need to be put in line sometimes..


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i let bitches slap me.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_i let bitches slap me.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

sigh... that hot.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

female domination...yup yup...u guys got the right idea in mind...


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

no wai ur not a girl!
girls dont exist on the internets


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_no wai ur not a girl!
girls dont exist on the internets

lol ok then...
bumpity bump for the fed ex guy droppin off some goodies today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i hope my wheels come in today also. i just hope i idnt get ripped off.. i bought wheel off ebay..


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_.. i bought wheel off ebay..

what else can u do with a sig like that...
ooohhhhh 
jk


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

maybe if u send me a PM i will tell you.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

should i be scared?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

post pics of goodies


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_post pics of goodies

short shifter and H&R RSB...
tomorrow ill post pics of the a3... i didnt intend to make this a teaser thread for real... just wanted to introduce us...and log the progress


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

no pics no care


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

awww come on, u changed ur sig


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

do u install urself?
my new sig is much more so-phis-icated *walks around with nose high up in air*


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_do u install urself?
my new sig is much more so-phis-icated *walks around with nose high up in air*

i wish i could say i did... maybe chris can show me how to install the S/S


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

stop flirting guys! this is a car forum not a dating forum. LOL jk


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_stop flirting guys! this is a car forum not a dating forum. LOL jk










haha like anyone has a chance anyway...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i wish i could say i did... maybe chris can show me how to install the S/S









ha, I'll be on vacation.. I'm staying clean doing the SS you can get dirty and do the swaybar.


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (OpenSkye)*

Val car looks real good, can't wait to see it in person some time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwgolfbk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfbk1* »_that is some serious camel toe.....me likes
that is actually a FUPA


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_that is actually a FUPA









I believe that would be f'n fupa.... 
plain old f would not properly describe what you see there...
thankfully the surgery worked and she is down to a size 24 jeans...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
I believe that would be f'n fupa.... 
plain old f would not properly describe what you see there...
thankfully the surgery worked and she is down to a size 24 jeans...
Sweet , my kinda woman, slap and ride


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
ha, I'll be on vacation.. I'm staying clean doing the SS you can get dirty and do the swaybar.

im down for whatever.... lemme get my dickies...


_Modified by OpenSkye at 12:42 AM 6-30-2007_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_Val car looks real good, can't wait to see it in person some time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, yes you will see it soon.... maybe if u actually showed up at some gtg's!


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
im down for whatever.... lemme get my dickies...



I can't believe you know me as well as you do and you actually just typed... lemme get my dickies.. the restraint it is taking right now is more then most humans can handle..


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
thanks, yes you will see it soon.... maybe if u actually showed up at some gtg's!

oh my mistake


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

bumop


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

booo on black wheels!!!
evefything else looks good 
edit:
did u change interior light bulbs?


_Modified by tpliquid at 5:54 PM 7-1-2007_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_booo on black wheels!!!
evefything else looks good 

lol sorry i LOVE the black...it's cool tho... to each their own


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

everytime someone posts pics of black wheels on their car imma ethug them.
interior lights new?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_everytime someone posts pics of black wheels on their car imma ethug them.
interior lights new?

nah havent touched them homie


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

why are they white? my is yellow


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif White was my other choice of color


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_everytime someone posts pics of black wheels on their car imma ethug them.
interior lights new?

black centers > you







it gives the car great contrast and matches with the open sky


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_
black centers > you







it gives the car great contrast and matches with the open sky

ok


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_why are they white? my is yellow

its a racist thing


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

damn ****** eyed mutha ****az


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
its a racist thing


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

i have yellow fogs too but they came out eh in the pics..


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_damn ****** eyed mutha ****az

You'll have to get the RS6 LED DRL's.......


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*

omg.... must get.... pioneer..... d3.....
and wow, those sline seats look so much better than the premium package... fockkkk
i want!
theyre not electric tho are they


_Modified by Presns3 at 6:43 PM 7-1-2007_


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Hey, Skye - is that you in the last pic? Not to be a E-sicko or anything, but you somewhat resemble my daughter. She drives a Lava Gray 6 MT S line, lives mostly in Savannah. Pic of her in one of our 911's, when she was 20;
http://i96.photobucket.com/alb...4.jpg
and another;
http://i96.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg
Her car's only lightly modded so far, but she's lobbying for what she calls the 'Ninja' look. 


_Modified by Hesaputz at 9:54 PM 7/1/2007_


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_omg.... must get.... pioneer..... d3.....
and wow, those sline seats look so much better than the premium package... fockkkk
i want!
theyre not electric tho are they

_Modified by Presns3 at 6:43 PM 7-1-2007_

3.2 sport seats are electric


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hesaputz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hesaputz* »_Hey, Skye - is that you in the last pic? Not to be a E-sicko or anything, but you somewhat resemble my daughter. She drives a Lava Gray 6 MT S line, lives mostly in Savannah. Pic of her in one of our 911's, when she was 20;
http://i96.photobucket.com/alb...4.jpg
and another;
http://i96.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg
Her car's only lightly modded so far, but she's lobbying for what she calls the 'Ninja' look. 

_Modified by Hesaputz at 9:54 PM 7/1/2007_

yup thats me... my a3 always puts a smile on my face








cute daughter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by OpenSkye at 1:28 AM 7-2-2007_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_omg.... must get.... pioneer..... d3.....
and wow, those sline seats look so much better than the premium package... fockkkk
i want!
theyre not electric tho are they

_Modified by Presns3 at 6:43 PM 7-1-2007_

nope not electric


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_
3.2 sport seats are electric

yeah but they are in a 3.2


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnockKnock* »_I'm feeling excluded... feeling blue









Just means your car is more rare....


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (Bezor)*

Valentina, what kind of coilovers are you getting?
Clear sidemarkers would look really nice on your car and removing the the "A3" and "2.0T" badges would clean up the rear.....


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy1finger* »_Valentina, what kind of coilovers are you getting?

something along the lines of V3's... 

_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy1finger* »_ Clear sidemarkers would look really nice on your car and removing the the "A3" and "2.0T" badges would clean up the rear....

yes, i think i will do that this week...


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Tommy, are those bronze Enkei's on your car? Haven't seen anybody else with them. Very tasty.
Too bad the cars not white.


_Modified by Hesaputz at 10:29 AM 7/2/2007_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hesaputz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hesaputz* »_Tommy, are those bronze Enkei's on your car? Haven't seen anybody else with them. Very tasty.
_Modified by Hesaputz at 10:29 AM 7/2/2007_

my guess is OZ ultraleggera's...


_Quote, originally posted by *Hesaputz* »_ too bad the cars not white


and oooohh, those are hate words...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
my guess is OZ ultraleggera's...

and oooohh, those are hate words...








he did a post with the wheels, he had Ultraleggera's painted bronze, they look rall nice on his black car, I think the black UL's would look sick on the white cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Val, I'm ready to pull the trigger on the D3


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

You're right, good eye; I'd been so focused on Superturismo's that I'd forgotten about that good looking wheel; Extra nice on the black car. Enkei makes one very similar, GTC01- I spent a lot of time looking for wheels.


_Modified by Hesaputz at 11:00 AM 7/2/2007_


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
my guess is OZ ultraleggera's...

and oooohh, those are hate words...









You are correct, they are Ultralaggeras custom painted bronze. A girl who knows her stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I do like white A3s, although I prefer black becauseI love how musculant and mean it looks, specially with the wheels and black grill....Girls still refer to it as cute sometimes


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy1finger* »_
You are correct, they are Ultralaggeras custom painted bronze. A girl who knows her stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I do like white A3s, although I prefer black becauseI love how musculant and mean it looks, specially with the wheels and black grill....Girls still refer to it as cute sometimes









thanks! 
yeah black is nice but i would never be able to take car of it as much as i'd like... i think it's so temperamental... the only black part on my car is my roof and oh boy







not fun washing and waxing.. black car in the shade- manageable... black car in the sun aaahhhh


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
thanks! 
yeah black is nice but i would never be able to take car of it as much as i'd like... i think it's so temperamental... the only black part on my car is my roof and oh boy







not fun washing and waxing.. black car in the shade- manageable... black car in the sun aaahhhh









You are right, black is hard to take care of, I wash it once in every two weeks and given up on being able to keep it the way I'd want it to look all the time......Planning to take it to a detail shop to buff the swirl marks out of the hood.....







My previous car was white.....


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*

Want to try it yourself? I have much experience prepping concours Porsches- black requires special techniques and materials, but isn't that difficult, unless somebody has FUBARed it. Diligence and a good pair of eyes are all you really need.


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (Hesaputz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hesaputz* »_Want to try it yourself? I have much experience prepping concours Porsches- black requires special techniques and materials, but isn't that difficult, unless somebody has FUBARed it. Diligence and a good pair of eyes are all you really need.

Never tried, do you have a compound you would recommend?


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*

Here's something I posted from last week, also has a link to a good AW sticky on detailing. Email with specific questions - if you're definitely gonna use 3M and then wax, wash first with Dawn.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3301891


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
thanks! 
yeah black is nice but i would never be able to take car of it as much as i'd like... i think it's so temperamental... the only black part on my car is my roof and oh boy







not fun washing and waxing.. black car in the shade- manageable... black car in the sun aaahhhh









i have learned this the hard way no more black ever again


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

dam can u come take pics of my car


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 Hemi to 06 A4* »_
yeah but they are in a 3.2









Not true. Just the driver's side. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

still better even if its only driver side


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_still better even if its only driver side

yes even just a driver side power seat would be awesome... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_dam can u come take pics of my car 

sure, for a small fee








btw where in nj are u from?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yes even just a driver side power seat would be awesome... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2.. this german-engineered seats are always confusing to passengers too!!









btw, you probably answered this already but im too lazy to seep thru all 4 pages... but did your car come with Nav? or Concert? just wondering, to see how mcuh work is involved in fitting in the D3...
big ups on that.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
sure, for a small fee








btw where in nj are u from?

can i just borrow your fish eye?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
x2.. this german-engineered seats are always confusing to passengers too!!









btw, you probably answered this already but im too lazy to seep thru all 4 pages... but did your car come with Nav? or Concert? just wondering, to see how mcuh work is involved in fitting in the D3...
big ups on that.

thanks, i had the symphony II..
i'm gonna try and get all the info on the parts for you guys...


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
x2.. this german-engineered seats are always confusing to passengers too!!










lol, seriously, people always have trouble working the passenger manual seat.... ive had girls totally yanking on the up/down lever trying to recline....
the reclining knob is so annoying imo, it takes forever to fully recline if u want to nap.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
can i just borrow your fish eye?

















Its actually my gear...so...yeah you can borrow it.
just need to send me a $700 dollar deposit, and the cost of shipping both ways...


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
sure, for a small fee








btw where in nj are u from?

I use to Live in North Brunswick but moved to Ocala Florida 4 years ago.
I usually come up for waterfest every year but this year i wont make it due to the L.E. academy. 
what kinda fee would it be?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_the reclining knob is so annoying imo, it takes forever to fully recline if u want to nap.

yea makes those nights when you're RELALY trashed more difficult........





































_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_what kinda fee would it be? 

hey now.. lets keep this forum PG. [wait, tp already ruined it for all of us]


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_
I use to Live in North Brunswick but moved to Ocala Florida 4 years ago.
I usually come up for waterfest every year but this year i wont make it due to the L.E. academy. 
what kinda fee would it be? 

oh yeah thats close- im exit 11








well uuusually my small fee is getting to rip, err i mean drive someone's car... but it all depends








and YES that knob recliner is the suck! im gonna get arthritis from it soon...


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_and YES that knob recliner is the suck! im gonna get arthritis from it soon... 


x2. having broken my wrist and having a screw in it doesnt help much either.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
x2. having broken my wrist and having a screw in it doesnt help much either.









ooohhh feel bad for ya








hah u know what sux... having to count the turns so u know how many to go back when ur ready to put the seat back... ahhh wish i had memory seats


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_hah u know what sux... having to count the turns so u know how many to go back when ur ready to put the seat back... ahhh wish i had memory seats 

ohh.. thats a great idea actually. i usually just turn it until i feel 'comfortable' and NOT doing the 'gangsta' lean.


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
ooohhh feel bad for ya








hah u know what sux... having to count the turns so u know how many to go back when ur ready to put the seat back... ahhh wish i had memory seats 

uve memorized the count of turns? bull****


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
ooohhh feel bad for ya








hah u know what sux... having to count the turns so u know how many to go back when ur ready to put the seat back... ahhh wish i had memory seats 















always a perfectionist i see


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*

This thread was better when it went off topic a couple of pages back.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
oh yeah thats close- im exit 11








well uuusually my small fee is getting to rip, err i mean drive someone's car... but it all depends







... 


yea but we have the same car and and same color


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_This thread was better when it went off topic a couple of pages back.

lol when was it even ever on topic?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_
yea but we have the same car and and same color 

truuue but its still fun, and maybe u have different mods


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

MMmhmmm coilovers and a sway bar


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 Hemi to 06 A4* »_
uve memorized the count of turns? bull****

ill try to remember when i first recline my seat how many turns, but by the time i wake up or finish doing whatever i was doing that made me recline the seat in the first place, i've forgotten... 
^ uhh does that make sense- last night was a loooong







night so i may be a lil







today but at this point no hangover which is







hope i am not







'ing u guys bc that would make me







these little guys are cute. wish we had more of a selection.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_MMmhmmm coilovers and a sway bar









2 necessary mods... which did u go with by the way?


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_ill try to remember when i first recline my seat how many turns, but by the time i wake up _or finish doing whatever i was doing_ that made me recline the seat in the first place, i've forgotten...

Niiiice.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
Niiiice.

hehe u my friend pay attention well


----------



## ScreamingTree (Apr 27, 2007)

OK, I'm still waiting for the details on the D3 installation. I'd deciding between the D3 and the RNS-E, and I want to get an idea of how difficult the D3 install is.
Now you return to your forum flirtations...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (ScreamingTree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScreamingTree* »_OK, I'm still waiting for the details on the D3 installation. I'd deciding between the D3 and the RNS-E, and I want to get an idea of how difficult the D3 install is.


for installation specifics, talk to chris86vw. there's also some info in the d3 thread somewhere in this forum.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

eurojet front mount in the werks!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

why u sit soo close to the steering wheel?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_why u sit soo close to the steering wheel?


i dont sit soo close to the steering wheel..whachu talkin bout?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

u like 4'8?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_u like 4'8?

no, do i look asian in that pic?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i thought u were ****** eyed type of person


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_i thought u were ****** eyed type of person

nope sorry to disappoint


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
nope sorry to disappoint









aww val even without ****** eyes you could never disappoint.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
no, do i look asian in that pic?









Goodlooking girl and car = the hotness!

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
2 necessary mods... which did u go with by the way?

Koni fully adjustable 1 finger gap all around ride is awesome!
Neuspeed sway bar came included in the deal.
I'd post a pics but there not as good as yours

I also Installed Black Mirror Covers and took off the white/. along with a black Grilll.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (scipher)*

Hawt!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_
I also Installed Black Mirror Covers and took off the white/. along with a black Grilll.


oHhh.. i've been struggling about this for awhile now. post up some pics pls?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
oHhh.. i've been struggling about this for awhile now. post up some pics pls?

sorry bout the hijack with pics, but here are the black mirror covers
Before it was loweredr








@ the SOFLGTG

















_Modified by 5309 at 9:40 PM 7-6-2007_


_Modified by 5309 at 9:40 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

i m lovin the black mirrors!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_
I'd post a pics but there not as good as yours

I also Installed Black Mirror Covers and took off the white/. along with a black Grilll.


ita all about the camera setup i tell ya!
i am really toying around with the idea of black mirrors...i guess we'll see...i drop my baby off at the body shop on tuesday


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
ita all about the camera setup i tell ya!
i am really toying around with the idea of black mirrors...i guess we'll see...i drop my baby off at the body shop on tuesday









yea... i love the fish-eye/wide-angle pics.
btw, i think either black or matte silver mirrors would look GRRR-eat on your car. just cuz of your wheels.. i'm toying with the same idea, and i would rather do the matte silver but it just wont tie in with the color scheme very well... but down the road, if i get my roof painted, the mirrors are getting blacked for sureeee...


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
ooohhh feel bad for ya








hah u know what sux... having to count the turns so u know how many to go back when ur ready to put the seat back... ahhh wish i had memory seats 

jesus, not even memory seats w/ the motorized chairs either!!!
even my optionless 323i had memory seats!! with 2 settings!!!!


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
yea... i love the fish-eye/wide-angle pics.
btw, i think either black or matte silver mirrors would look GRRR-eat on your car. just cuz of your wheels.. i'm toying with the same idea, and i would rather do the matte silver but it just wont tie in with the color scheme very well... but down the road, if i get my roof painted, the mirrors are getting blacked for sureeee...

i agree with the black, but not the silver on openskye's car it would be a random element just sitting there, black would be interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*

thanks! well today i found out my car was too low hahaha. I went shooting at the range and its down a suger sand road and the hump in the middle is higher than where the tires go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (5309)*

I had that happen in my jetta .... but not on a sand road.. on rt 1 in north brunswick before they finished that huge overpass.. Actually bottomed out and the front wheels came off the ground with the car on the oil pan...


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_I had that happen in my jetta .... but not on a sand road.. on rt 1 in north brunswick before they finished that huge overpass.. Actually bottomed out and the front wheels came off the ground with the car on the oil pan...

haha the rt 1-130 circle. that area was a joke. Wish i could move back tho







. I enjoyed the manhole coovers last year when i was up for waterfest in my jetta in east brunswick where wonder bread use to be behind the old bradlees i guess the new kohls in there. Also bottoming out at the end of the jughandle getting on rt 18 at that same exit.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_
haha the rt 1-130 circle. that area was a joke. Wish i could move back tho







. I enjoyed the manhole coovers last year when i was up for waterfest in my jetta in east brunswick where wonder bread use to be behind the old bradlees i guess the new kohls in there. Also bottoming out at the end of the jughandle getting on rt 18 at that same exit. 

I think I know of the manhole covers you are talking about they stick out even when not under construction over there.. It could probably take out the oil pan on my ram... 
rt1/130 is a dream now.. not there either anymore.


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

rt 18 took out the front slitter in my jetta 3 yrs ago
when isnt that ****ing place not under construction?


_Modified by 03 Hemi to 06 A4 at 4:39 PM 7/8/2007_


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
rt1/130 is a dream now.. not there either anymore.

yup less traffic. i sure do miss the garden state


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, Let's Set a record of longest thread!!








Still feels like it can keep goin..








Love the car by the way!








And the Photography skills!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaliAudi* »_Wow, Let's Set a record of longest thread!!








Still feels like it can keep goin..








Love the car by the way!








And the Photography skills!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










it will keep going and this car in person is even better than photos had a chance to eye it up, man sometimes i wish i got the A3


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (PaliAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaliAudi* »_Wow, Let's Set a record of longest thread!!









A girl creates a thread and look what happens.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (eh)*

val, car looks good. dropped it'll look great. nice to see u tonight. here are a few pics from the mini gtg: http://www.dvagonline.com/view...31458


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

yes can't wait to drop it already. keepin my fingers crossed on these coilovers!
ooohhhh this mod bug got me good!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_yes can't wait to drop it already. keepin my fingers crossed on these coilovers!
ooohhhh this mod bug got me good!









Ian should PM u on dvag or email u. He may have a contact for you. He sat across the table from you when we ate dinner.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
Ian should PM u on dvag or email u. He may have a contact for you. He sat across the table from you when we ate dinner.

got it! Yeah still up in the air with suspension at this point- no1 has anything in stock for the a3!!!


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
got it! Yeah still up in the air with suspension at this point- no1 has anything in stock for the a3!!!









same thing as for a MKV gti right?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 Hemi to 06 A4* »_
same thing as for a MKV gti right?

nopes


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 Hemi to 06 A4* »_
same thing as for a MKV gti right?

Coilovers are compatible, but spring/damper kits probably aren't. Tubby A3s probably need different springs.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
Coilovers are compatible, but spring/damper kits probably aren't. Tubby A3s probably need different springs.

most of the coilover kits do not have matching part numbers..
Theoretically they should all bolt up.. But when I was seling my set.. H&R listed different applications for gti and A3.. so some companies may not be compatible.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

anyone know if mk5 KW V3's will work with my car!?!


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_anyone know if mk5 KW V3's will work with my car!?!

My Konis are Mk V application. Not sure about KW, H&R, etc.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
My Konis are Mk V application. Not sure about KW, H&R, etc.

oh man i can go get em today but not sure if they will work


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_anyone know if mk5 KW V3's will work with my car!?!

Yes, they most certainly will. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

Koni uses the same part# for their coilovers for all MKV platform cars, including A3.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (BlownM3)*

update:
KW V3's are sitting in my back seat








They are MK5 application but will bolt up no problem- I will however need to eventually get A3 rear springs since that is the only difference between the 2 setups- spring rate in rear. For anyone that wants to know.
I am sooo excited I don't think I can make it through work for the next week!


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_update:
KW V3's are sitting in my back seat








They are MK5 application but will bolt up no problem- I will however need to eventually get A3 rear springs since that is the only difference between the 2 setups- spring rate in rear. For anyone that wants to know.
I am sooo excited I don't think I can make it through work for the next week!









here is a teaser of the update
















here is one for isht and giggles


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*

that is one smashing ride


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

rear wheels need stick out more


----------



## Eiss4 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

So what type of work do you do that allows you to afford to buy all these parts so quick? *cough*drug dealer*cough*


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Eiss4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eiss4* »_So what type of work do you do that allows you to afford to buy all these parts so quick? *cough*drug dealer*cough*










these days they call them "Street Pharmasist"


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_update:
KW V3's are sitting in my back seat








[...]
I am sooo excited I don't think I can make it through work for the next week!










Nice!
I am glad you went with these. They are imho the very best out there. You will find the ride is comfortable, with road irregularities better soaked up. You will also find body lean, squat and dive absolutely controlled. 
Sorry for fueling the "I NEED these installed NOW" fire


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

tranny , people oay good money for that


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Eiss4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eiss4* »_So what type of work do you do that allows you to afford to buy all these parts so quick? *cough*drug dealer*cough*









How about she just knows how to save her money and spends it at once.. I have an uncle who buys all his cars cash. The day he buys a new one he just starts putting money for the next one. Why does someone have to sell drugs to be able to afford mods?... says the guy with two cars....


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Eiss4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eiss4* »_So what type of work do you do that allows you to afford to buy all these parts so quick? *cough*drug dealer*cough*









double


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
How about she just knows how to save her money and spends it at once.. I have an uncle who buys all his cars cash. The day he buys a new one he just starts putting money for the next one. Why does someone have to sell drugs to be able to afford mods?... says the guy with two cars....


x2
.....says the other guy with 2 cars.....


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_

x2
.....says the other guy with 2 cars.....

x3


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_

Nice!
I am glad you went with these. They are imho the very best out there. You will find the ride is comfortable, with road irregularities better soaked up. You will also find body lean, squat and dive absolutely controlled. 
Sorry for fueling the "I NEED these installed NOW" fire









yes BEN it is all your fault... v3's are going in on Wed!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_tranny , people oay good money for that









uuuuuh hhhwhat?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Eiss4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eiss4* »_So what type of work do you do that allows you to afford to buy all these parts so quick? *cough*drug dealer*cough*









nah tried that, didnt really work for me... i boost cars


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

... in 59 seconds flat?

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yes BEN it is all your fault... v3's are going in on Wed!









Don't know if I can withstand the pressure! 

All joking aside, I'm pretty sure you'll love yours as much as I love mine. For example, with a fwd A3, setting rear compression stiff will give you lots more front grip out of tight corners. 
Anyway, if you have any questions regarding settings, Michael Grassl will be helpful. And you know you can always ask me for my opinion too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

the countdown begins...less than 48 hours til the a3 sees some major transformations...
yeaaaaahhhhh so excited!
ill def post up pics...
oh yeah and calipers will have to wait til aftre waterfest...


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yeaaaaahhhhh so excited!


The anticipation is soooo bittersweet
















Feelin' for ya


----------



## unclenoname (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (OpenSkye)*

Did anyone else notice the creepy two face picture of Val caused by the long exposure? Kewl!


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

some one needs to buy val a pimp hat and cane for wednesday cause shes gonna be BALLLLLIINNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
oh yeah and calipers will have to wait til aftre waterfest...

waterfest i wanna go


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_
waterfest i wanna go
















what happened u stuck in floriDO'H







?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*

im going to school which required 100% attendance and i have class on Saturday.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i think val will be such a great influence on my gf lol. maybe if u guys become freinds she'll save up and buy her own audi and finally understand that im a modaholic


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i think val will be such a great influence on my gf lol. maybe if u guys become freinds she'll save up and buy her own audi and finally understand that im a modaholic

Ya, I bought my wife an '03 allRoad, which comes totally loaded already since its basically a pimped out A6 from the factory, but now she's all about wanting to get it chipped and exhaust put on, and I'd love to put 2 bigger turbos on it! That would be sweet!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

yea i love allroads. i made my mind up that thats gunna b my family car. i envy u cuz my gf doesnt get modding she feels like its a waste of money and id really love her to say hey babe i got u a little something to show u i appreciate u heres a set vf mounts instead of the usual card and teddy bear.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i think val will be such a great influence on my gf lol. maybe if u guys become freinds she'll save up and buy her own audi and finally understand that im a modaholic

send her over to me...i'll be in the revo booth at waterfest


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey, it's wednesday! How'd the install go?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

i will so b there! my name is anthony and her name is jackie i know together we can turn her as well


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Hey, it's wednesday! How'd the install go?

V3's are in!! wow, i am loving the ride- feels better than stock...and looks amazing... pics to follow...
thanks ben!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i will so b there! my name is anthony and her name is jackie i know together we can turn her as well


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

and having seen the car in person, car looks insane


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 Hemi to 06 A4* »_and having seen the car in person, car looks insane

just saw some photos of it at revo booth at waterfestival # Thirteen
Looks great. needs black mirror covers tho like me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy for you!
(I hope you wrote down your compression and rebound settings, as well as wheel center to fender heights. I have kept a close record of all settings, with notes of resulting changes in handling - my A3's own little diary ;-)


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

few pics of the car at waterfest from the DVAG sets
































and of course the cooler of joy










_Modified by 03 Hemi to 06 A4 at 10:09 AM 7/24/2007_


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*

Val, love the height , love the car , not feeling the wheels







As long as you love em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and an extra




























for the longest thread ever


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Those DPEs are catually growing on me... I think they look great on the white body / black frame.
Looks great!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Val, love the height , love the car , not feeling the wheels







As long as you love em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and an extra




























for the longest thread ever









i cant even see those wheel shape.


----------



## Rice-Eater (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

Val
Had my KW's installed yesterday. You were right. I love them!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rice-Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rice-Eater* »_Val
Had my KW's installed yesterday. You were right. I love them!

nice i'm glad i could help ya make the right decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how low did you go?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Val, love the height , love the car , not feeling the wheels







As long as you love em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and an extra




























for the longest thread ever









some will love em, some will hate em, and some just wont care...thats what makes us and our cars different, and im glad for that!








we will be shooting my car on thursday hopefully, so i'll post up some more pics...


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Val, you got REVO? how is it...?
im contemplating different chips now..


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_Val, you got REVO? how is it...?
im contemplating different chips now..

yeah i love it- no boost gauge yet so dont know what im pushin but i am very pleased so far...
so non-technically speaking, the throttle response in both low and high end is great. feels like boost lasts a lot longer too. kinda like a nitrous shot







there when you need it. also, fuel economy is super- average about 25mpg with a variety of driving.
you'd be surprised how much your kill skill improves too


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yeah i love it- no boost gauge yet so dont know what im pushin but i am very pleased so far...
so non-technically speaking, the throttle response in both low and high end is great. feels like boost lasts a lot longer too. kinda like a nitrous shot







there when you need it. also, fuel economy is super- average about 25mpg with a variety of driving.
you'd be surprised how much your kill skill improves too










i plan on getting chipped in about month so how is the wheel spin? is it harder taking off from first then it usually is?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
i plan on getting chipped in about month so how is the wheel spin? is it harder taking off from first then it usually is? 

with all the torque, wheel spin isnt really that bad...weeeell, it was at first, then i got used to it. i used to get manhandled by the power lol when i launched (im small)...wheel hop and esp light always flashed on...now i just got better at dropping the clutch at the right time...
thing is, you wont experience any of this if you are driving normal. so like i said, the comfort of casual driving is there, along with the surge of power when you need it... which for me happens to be way too often















btw audiant, dont think u saw my other post but was just askin you if you had a chance to stop by the revo booth with your gf.. ?


_Modified by OpenSkye at 3:03 PM 7-25-2007_


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

i love it!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
with all the torque, wheel spin isnt really that bad...weeeell, it was at first, then i got used to it. i used to get manhandled by the power lol when i launched (im small)...wheel hop and esp light always flashed on...now i just got better at dropping the clutch at the right time...
[...]
_Modified by OpenSkye at 3:03 PM 7-25-2007_


A dogbone insert, or better yet full VF engine/trans mount kit will seriously help with wheel hop. 
Did the V3s reduce hop at all?
"esp light always flashed on" Turning ESP off is the first thing I do every time I turn the car on...


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_

A dogbone insert, or better yet full VF engine/trans mount kit will seriously help with wheel hop. 
Did the V3s reduce hop at all?
"esp light always flashed on" Turning ESP off is the first thing I do every time I turn the car on... 


and is step #1 to launching a car


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 Hemi to 06 A4* »_
and is step #1 to launching a car

me + launch w/ esp light on = detrimental to other drivers


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, you know what they say...? Practice makes perfect!
(just remember to rotate your wheels fr to rr often!)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy for you!
(I hope you wrote down your compression and rebound settings, as well as wheel center to fender heights. I have kept a close record of all settings, with notes of resulting changes in handling - my A3's own little diary ;-)

damn i havent made a note of any of that stuff...good to have though... gee now i feel like a slacker


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Well, you know what they say...? Practice makes perfect!
(just remember to rotate your wheels fr to rr often!)

hmmmm that might be a problem...dont know if you have noticed but, the wheels have staggered offsets in the front and rear. they are the same width (19x8) but the offsets make for a bigger lip in the rear... sooo i guess rotating them isnt happening unless i wanna start a new trend lol
like so...








haha wheel gap FTL!


_Modified by OpenSkye at 11:59 AM 7-26-2007_


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

looks like u can have more lip on that. 
looks like theres alot of gap between calipar and face
also ur other shots look like wheel can be pushed out more like 15mm or so
u can get at least 2 inch lip on that prolly to 2.5


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
with all the torque, wheel spin isnt really that bad...weeeell, it was at first, then i got used to it. i used to get manhandled by the power lol when i launched (im small)...wheel hop and esp light always flashed on...now i just got better at dropping the clutch at the right time...
thing is, you wont experience any of this if you are driving normal. so like i said, the comfort of casual driving is there, along with the surge of power when you need it... which for me happens to be way too often















btw audiant, dont think u saw my other post but was just askin you if you had a chance to stop by the revo booth with your gf.. ?

_Modified by OpenSkye at 3:03 PM 7-25-2007_

yea im sure the first few times will be fun but ill get use to it. i completely forgot to stop by the booth







i was so caught up with pictures and my boy drag racing that it totally slipped my mind sorry







. maybe you'll see us at a g2g if there is ever one near me lol. you seem to be on top of all the g2g so if you here of one in jersey lemme know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_looks like u can have more lip on that. 
looks like theres alot of gap between calipar and face
also ur other shots look like wheel can be pushed out more like 15mm or so
u can get at least 2 inch lip on that prolly to 2.5

nah pics are deceiving...there is NO way i can push out the wheel 15 mm or more...i have 2 10mm hubcentric spacers sittin at home that i was going to use in the rear...ummm yeah not happening...if anything, maybe like 3 mm that's it and that's pushing it...im way too low in the rear...i mean dont get me wrong, with some fender modifications, it's do-able, but not on my current setup...
tp u smokin the crack again?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
yea im sure the first few times will be fun but ill get use to it. i completely forgot to stop by the booth







i was so caught up with pictures and my boy drag racing that it totally slipped my mind sorry







. maybe you'll see us at a g2g if there is ever one near me lol. you seem to be on top of all the g2g so if you here of one in jersey lemme know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah there are tons in jersey... one of the better ones to go to is the edgewater meet up in north jersey- closer to you too. every thursday, starbucks in edgewater on river rd. people usually start rolling in at 8-9 and stay til at least 12-1...on an average night there are at least 200 cars... mind you there are alotta jdm's and even exotics come out too, but the audi/vw turnout is always impressive








and besides, we know german enthusiasts>japanese enthusiasts


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yeah there are tons in jersey... one of the better ones to go to is the edgewater meet up in north jersey- closer to you too. every thursday, starbucks in edgewater on river rd. people usually start rolling in at 8-9 and stay til at least 12-1...on an average night there are at least 200 cars... mind you there are alotta jdm's and even exotics come out too, but the audi/vw turnout is always impressive








and besides, we know german enthusiasts>japanese enthusiasts









nice i have seen that GTG on audizine. im gunna try and make it out next thursday.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i saw the slickest VIP car at 24h last night. 5-6 inch lip slammed Q45 Jspec vip style


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_i saw the slickest VIP car at 24h last night. 5-6 inch lip slammed Q45 Jspec vip style

the **** does that have to do with anything


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_i saw the slickest VIP car at 24h last night. 5-6 inch lip slammed Q45 Jspec vip style

tp, all this vip jdm talk- i see u converting to jdm very very soon...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
nice i have seen that GTG on audizine. im gunna try and make it out next thursday.









sweet, we're actually all cruising out tonight- weather is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but im sure i'll be going next week too


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_tp, all this vip jdm talk- i see u converting to jdm very very soon... 

i would if they sold the toyota previa here. but they dont so im out of luck


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_
i would if they sold the toyota previa here. but they dont so im out of luck









BAN HIM!!!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)




----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

^^ dude are u serious? u just tainted this thread lol
no but for real, ewww
resize that picture and make it like really small..please


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
sweet, we're actually all cruising out tonight- weather is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but im sure i'll be going next week too









sweet gotta let the gf know. im gunna have to drag her with me she feels intimidated by u lol wonder why


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
sweet gotta let the gf know. im gunna have to drag her with me she feels intimidated by u lol wonder why
















lol oh well- that sucks, but if u want i can break her in.. show her what the scene is really all about








btw last night was awesome- good people and not that many ricers. that gumball polizei m5 was there too!
this weekend there is a huge meet/cruise for bmw, audi, MB, exotics in PA- there are like 3 meeting points before hooters and a photoshoot at a rock quarry along the way. you guys should come if you have nothing to do. if not, see ya next thurs!


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_









mmm.....vip vans, m45's and benz FTW!!!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
lol oh well- that sucks, but if u want i can break her in.. show her what the scene is really all about








btw last night was awesome- good people and not that many ricers. that gumball polizei m5 was there too!
this weekend there is a huge meet/cruise for bmw, audi, MB, exotics in PA- there are like 3 meeting points before hooters and a photoshoot at a rock quarry along the way. you guys should come if you have nothing to do. if not, see ya next thurs!

yea i saw it up on audizine and mapquest'd it its like over 2 hours away lol. anyway ill b there next thursday see u there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

sent you an IM about my VF engine/tranny mounts for sale


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Val, I hadn't noticed the different offset wheels... Guess you'll just be replacing the fronts 2X as fats as the rears ;-)
Brian's set of mounts are a sweet deal! The VF mounts, while adding a little vibration, make for easier, more precise clutch and shifter use, i.e. easier launches...


----------



## rushpuppy (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_









haha wheel gap FTL!

_Modified by OpenSkye at 11:59 AM 7-26-2007_

are your tires mounted in the wrong direction??? looks like they should be rolling the other way.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll answer for ya, Val:
Nope, as mentioned before in this thread, they are designed that way.


----------



## rushpuppy (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

oops. missed your post. sorry


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rushpuppy)*

we used to get the Previa here. It was rated one of the worst vehicles the insurance institute ever tested. The guy doing the test had one and stopped on the way home and traded it in. Toyota took it so seriously they instantly did a redesign and came back with one of the best vehicles they ever tested.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we used to get the Previa here. It was rated one of the worst vehicles the insurance institute ever tested. The guy doing the test had one and stopped on the way home and traded it in. Toyota took it so seriously they instantly did a redesign and came back with one of the best vehicles they ever tested. 



u meant he 1997 previa? soo ugly


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

I just felt like I needed to post to this thread








That, and I don't want to see it sink into the archives...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (skotti)*

thanks Ben for clarifying...it's funny how many people think the tires are mounted backwards. the main groove line is on the inside of the tire so that it pushes the water outwards on rainy days. believe me, they are on correctly








i went to a bmw meet yesterday and those guys thought the same thing hehe...
anyway, progress on the car-
eva is doing great- she is looking sexier as the days go by...she's settled quite a bit and tends to rub in the rear when we go over nasty dips in the road. on sharp turns there is some rubbing in the front too... sounds like it sucks but overall i enjoy the v3's very much as i am a very cautious driver. the ride is still very comfortable and the drop is beautiful. will i raise the suspension so that i can fit passengers in my car? hmmm depends on who it is...








as far as revo and intake go, together i am loving the combination. sounds nice and has the power to back up the noise too! eva's going to see the dealer on thursday for a CEL that keeps coming on/off...intake runner manifold or something like that. i dunno, either way, im going back to stock chip mode and stock intake before the appointment.
eurojet front mount will be on in the next week or so, depending on when my friend can do it. oohh i cant wait til then- its gonna give the car a more aggressive stance too.
k well i can go on and on about stories on the road and what not but i really dont wanna bore u guys...
lemme know if you have any questions. i will also update periodically with pics. weather has been rainy here so no chance for a photoshoot.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

oh look what i found...


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice pic!
For the rubbing issue in the rear wheelwell, did you remove the offending screw? (If the screw's head is shiny, then that's where you're rubbing.) Simply remove it and fold the tab back a little.
In the front, the same principle applies: remove screw and fold tab up. 

Looking forward to your IC install and review!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

here are some pics from this past weekend's Euro meet...there were over 50 bmw's so me and like 3 other audi's had to hold it down for us







fun times nonetheless. bmw guys can be cool too.








we met up at king of prussia mall, cruised to a rock quarry, then cruised to hooters...we will be doing another one in september... oh there is also video footage too but it's still being editted. we had a lot of fun on the road







mmm a lil too much...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Val, is that a Trans Am in the first pic or a Corvette?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

corvette...that guy was outta control on the road lol


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

there u go TP...



















_Modified by OpenSkye at 1:14 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

thanks, orange is nto a E30 is it? looks older.
white one even has parktrronic


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

nice... looks like my car minus the wheels


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Page nine is MINE








Val, your ride is looking sweet!
Seeing the car from afar has me loving the black wheels/grille/roof... imo THE best color combo on the Sportback!
Now that your body is essentially done, and your suspension too, that you are almost finished on the engine, and getting close to "brakes-time", are you considering investing in modding "you"? Track days with instructors: there's so much to gain ;-)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Page nine is MINE










ahh u french people and ur ownage...statue of liberty is ours!









_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Val, your ride is looking sweet!
Seeing the car from afar has me loving the black wheels/grille/roof... imo THE best color combo on the Sportback!

thank you kind sir! i too get that warm fuzzy feeling when i turn around and look at her







i'm sure one day though, i will switch up the color theme, but we'll see.

_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Now that your body is essentially done, and your suspension too, that you are almost finished on the engine, and getting close to "brakes-time", are you considering investing in modding "you"? Track days with instructors: there's so much to gain ;-

that's the thing...i'm not done with the body yet... i have oetty sides and rear at home waiting for a quad turboback. was going custom exhaust but that fell through of course







so now im waiting to see who comes out with a quad setup that i will like.
on another note, i havent removed that screw from the fenders yet. i think i'm rubbing along the whole inside of the liner, not just the screw, or at least that's what it feels like when i go over dips/bumps. man i really dont want to raise the suspension but its coming to the point where i have this awesome suspension that i cant enjoy 100% cuz when i take decent turns at 60+ i am rubbing on one side until i slow it down. i just have to find that balance between looking good and handling comfortably. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
ahh u french people and ur ownage...statue of liberty is ours!










... and you know who _built it_ right?







Just messin' with ya. I'm as much american as I am french, and have deep love for both countries.

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
on another note, i havent removed that screw from the fenders yet. i think i'm rubbing along the whole inside of the liner, not just the screw, or at least that's what it feels like when i go over dips/bumps. man i really dont want to raise the suspension but its coming to the point where i have this awesome suspension that i cant enjoy 100% cuz when i take decent turns at 60+ i am rubbing on one side until i slow it down. i just have to find that balance between looking good and handling comfortably. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Go for a nice hard drive, then stop and look at your liners: you'll see exactly where the tires are rubbing. 
If you can't enjoy it, then it can't be an awesome suspension. We need to get to the bottom of this...

I'm off to search your *insanely vast* thread for your tire size/wheel offset. Btw, would you mind updating this thread's first post with links to pertinent info within...?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_
I'm off to search your *insanely vast* thread for your tire size/wheel offset. Btw, would you mind updating this thread's first post with links to pertinent info within...?









yeah i can do that BUT you are not going to find the offsets because dpe didnt tell me what they were...
tire size is 235/35/19 all around. Vredestein tires actually have a true-to-size side wall.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yeah i can do that BUT you are not going to find the offsets because dpe didnt tell me what they were...



Oh, the irony! I went back to page 1 and read right through to here, only to find your latest post















Looking at the pics, my guess would be your wheels are 8.5x19 ET40 front and 9x19 ET40 rear. In any case, they _are_ very close to the fenders.
So yeah, you're going to have to get creative on those fender liners (any good body shops around?)
You can also play with suspension geometry: in the rear you can easily add camber for additional clearance. Say 2 degrees. That will bring the top of the tires away from the fenders, and for maximum effect, you'd have to ask the alignment shop to adjust the eccentric screw on the top transverse arm, not the bottom arm. 
However, with extra camber, you'll increase understeer (unless you go nuts on rear compression settings), and you'll speed up tire wear.

I'll ask Michael Grassl again about the front camber plates: iirc, they require some modding to the strut itself... But if it's at all feasible, then running 2 degs neg camber rear _and_ front would be great for handling, if a little hard on tire wear.

We'll get you sorted I'm sure


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

19x8 all the way around keke


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

yeah 19x8 all around is right...
ben, i'm already running a considerable amount of negative camber in the rear, very noticeable even when car is just sitting in front of you. if anything, wouldnt i want to go positive?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

going positive will have outside wear and not help handling much


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

19x8 huh? But with a different sized lip, so a different offset fr to rr?

With respect to camber, lowering your car increased it in the rear and front. 
Rear is probably around 2.5 degs, while the front is around 1.25 degs. Going through a turn, the outside rear will gain even more camber, but the front will stay at 1.25, because the camber gain is already maxed out. This scenario gives the rear more grip and the front less, so you end up with understeer.
For balanced handling on a fwd, you'd want a lot less rear camber. Say 1 degree. But now you can't do that unless you gain fender clearance. 
However, if you could seriously increase front camber, then that could balance out the rear.
KW's camber plates would do that, but apparently, the strut tops need some work to fit them. I'll ask Michael about that.
Also, H2Sport are working to release a front lowered spindle, which retains camber gain even on a lowered car... So that if static front camber were 1.5, it would go to 2.5 or 3 in compression (as in a turn). But alas, they are not yet ready. 
................

I know this makes for tedious reading, but I'm sure you're getting what I'm trying to say... Which is basically: find some fender clearance ;-)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

ben, im following...good info. please keep me posted on the kw camber plates... in the meantime ill still be riding solo


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Actually, find a large male and have him shift left to right in the back seat during turns. I swear you'll rub less ;-)


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

take screws out, let the tires rub away the fender lineing while u drive. then after a week or so it will be no more


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_take screws out, let the tires rub away the fender lineing while u drive. then after a week or so it will be no more


See, simple and cost-effective.
Man, no wonder France is going down the tube and China is on the rise


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

screw china, im never going there again.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

^lol at u guys...
let it rub the liner til it's gone? ouch, i cant do that to my baby


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_^lol at u guys...
let it rub the liner til it's gone? ouch, i cant do that to my baby









just do it it wont hurt the car. its not liek it is rubbing the fender away.. i had that problem with my older car. polished up my fender real good


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

Bump to 300 posts on this thread, can we do it by the end of July 31st?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

yea


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

post 299


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

post 300 and 300 is released on DVD , HD DVD ad Blueray today. get it here:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/ol...53420


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

lol...u beat me to it! i was actually going to make it a relevant post like, which mod do you think will be next?









OR








OR


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

nice. bring it down to dyno day here in FL on Aug 11th


----------



## Bora18t (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (OpenSkye)*

Dang it Val! Now you've got Nina wanting an A3! Car looks awesome! Keep up the great work! BTW, when I come back up to Jerz, can I take it for a lil test drive?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_nice. bring it down to dyno day here in FL on Aug 11th 

hmmm maybe when i go BT


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (Bora18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora18t* »_Dang it Val! Now you've got Nina wanting an A3! Car looks awesome! Keep up the great work! BTW, when I come back up to Jerz, can I take it for a lil test drive?









without a doubt


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (OpenSkye)*

Think we can get it to 400 by Sunday?








Random Picture of my latest mod


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Think we can get it to 400 by Sunday?










shoot maybe sooner haha
anyone wanna catch up to me on posts


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (5309)*

im not sure if B&M is THAT worth it... but i dunno, i just went with the DG SSK. the pedals are borrrrrring.......
i'd do the FMIC!!! are you gonna do the eurojet or the APR!?


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

I'm looking forward to the IC review http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

On the B&M shifter, what knob will you be using? Iirc, the OEM one won't fit? 

The pedals are nice, and feel good driving barefoot (imo). But if you're going that route, get the TT dead pedal too









BT huh? Now we _really_ need to get the suspension sorted.
On that note, I managed to bend my front OEM fenders: wheels completely turned, hit a bump mid-turn which had the wheel in full compression: the fender got a bend in it.
Maybe you can ask Riso of OSIR design to make a set of +25mm fenders for you, as he did for me (actually, wait until I'm dropped again)(I'm now running 5mm spacers with the 8x18 ET45, so I'm actually 8x18 *ET40*).


----------



## desmo748 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (OpenSkye)*

OpenSkye you should look into getting your wheels machined down a few mm. I had my 19x8 et45 machined to et48 and i don't rub even with 5 ppl in the car. I'm running 235/35s. my fronts are starting to rub now b/c my springs have settled. but the fronts are et43.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yeah i can do that BUT you are not going to find the offsets because dpe didnt tell me what they were...
tire size is 235/35/19 all around. Vredestein tires actually have a true-to-size side wall.

instead of anyone trying to find offset #, that you won't find, there is a simple home depot/lowes solution to all of this
1. buy a metal straight edge (one that doesn't flex)
2. buy a metal right angle with one side small enough to fit inside the wheel barrel.
3. take wheel off and place it FACE DOWN.
4. place right angle on surface where the wheel mounts to the hub
5. place straight edge across top of wheel.
6. take measurement where the two intersect off the right angle, write it down...this isn't your offset
7. take measurement of wheel width....NOT tire width....take this measurement divide by 2.
8. take first measurement, subtract the divided wheel width...
9. spam bustas...you have your approximate offset...
10. round to the nearest millimeter.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (vwgolfbk1)*

^ good point. that's going to be my first step. then i can figure out mathematically what changes need to be made to the tires, wheels, suspension, etc.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

so i removed the 2 screws in the front fenders and looks like i am golden







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, a3 is goin in to dealer tomorrow for CEL (not on right now) but it threw 3 codes having to do with intake runner flap etc. so let's see what happens... intake is out, and car will be revo-less as of 8 am tomorrow in dealer parking lot








i'm also going to bring up the vibrating noise coming from rear bumper area when rear doors are being shut...from speculation seems to be loose hatch struts...








oooh i wonder what i will get as a loaner


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

damn u get a loaner on short notice i gotta make an appointment two weeks in advance to get a loaner. i always get a4's i wanna get an a6


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*

yeah they gave me a moro blue b7 a4...looks nice i guess but geez makes me love my a3 soooooo much more!
last time i got a sweet ibis white a6


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

one thing i love about the A4 is the sunroof knob/dial...i hate the one in our a3...


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (forma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_
one thing i love about the A4 is the sunroof knob/dial...i hate the one in our a3...









x2


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (forma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_
one thing i love about the A4 is the sunroof knob/dial...i hate the one in our a3...









x3
I hate holding on to the button....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OCaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_
x3
I hate holding on to the button....

x4
one solution is to VAG so your remote controls it, then just hit that when you lock up...auto close!


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
x4
one solution is to VAG so your remote controls it, then just hit that when you lock up...auto close!

already done that... but it doesn't look pimp as the knob. which brings up a good point. If we did have the knob and we have the auto close with the key. the knob would have to spin back into its place when being closed by the key.










_Modified by OCaudi at 4:09 PM 8/2/2007_


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (OCaudi)*

*WOO-HOO!*
I am the 10000th view of this thread


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (skotti)*

^^ lol congrats!
u had to click when u saw 9999 eh?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

any new pics?????????????????


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_^^ lol congrats!
u had to click when u saw 9999 eh?









Like watching the odometer roll over...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

I got dibs on page 11


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

hello!


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

My car is in for 35k service....
The unlock button is starting to bubble. They are going to replace it as a courtesy. Guess warranty on those parts end at 12k miles. Yeah for my dealer. They never give me grief about mods either (yet anyway).


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (sactown_a3)*

^ thats good to hear sactown. when i brought mine into the dealership yesterday, i got kinda paranoid and switched the programming back to stock and took out my neuspeed intake.. buuuut everything is back in now. geez i really like that intake.
btw, i finally had a TWIN at the gtg last night in edgewater... audiant and openskye finally met! and we got to park next to each other. double sexy time! we're gonna take pics next thurs, right anthony?


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

we should take pics of me being sandwiched by you guys, i think that would make a very nice white-black-white combo!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

gay sammich?


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (forma)*

like a reverse oreo?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_gay sammich?

it aint gay if there's a girl involved!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (forma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_
we should take pics of me being sandwiched by you guys, i think that would make a very nice white-black-white combo!









y dont u come down to edgewater next week?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

girls dont go on the internet


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_^ thats good to hear sactown. when i brought mine into the dealership yesterday, i got kinda paranoid and switched the programming back to stock and took out my neuspeed intake.. buuuut everything is back in now. geez i really like that intake.
btw, i finally had a TWIN at the gtg last night in edgewater... audiant and openskye finally met! and we got to park next to each other. double sexy time! we're gonna take pics next thurs, right anthony?









hell yea lol. we stole the show at the gtg last night. all the s4's and rs4's didnt have sh*t in us lol. oohh and that gallardo pshhh doesnt compare to the two a3's







. 
Forma u should def come down next thursday night lost of fun i will def b there again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_girls dont go on the internet








tisk tisk


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
hell yea lol. we stole the show at the gtg last night. all the s4's and rs4's didnt have sh*t in us lol. oohh and that gallardo pshhh doesnt compare to the two a3's







. 
Forma u should def come down next thursday night lost of fun i will def b there again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha got u addicted already! nice!
now let's see if i've convinced u to get some software too


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
haha got u addicted already! nice!
now let's see if i've convinced u to get some software too






























o yea i have already deposited into my modding fund.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*

(just seeing if I can beat Angrican to page 11)


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_(just seeing if I can beat Angrican to page 11)

and apparently I didn't....yet....
damn, too much time on my hands...


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*

perhaps i will own page 11 along with page 10...








are you guys talking about revo, openskye and audiant?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (forma)*

Got my car read today for Revo Flash that is in the works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

and bump to my page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (forma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_
perhaps i will own page 11 along with page 10...








are you guys talking about revo, openskye and audiant?

well i have revo...audiant might be considering other options...
page 11?? let's see....
dammit nope...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Angry page Now


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

revo...apr....giac....still on the fence...










_Modified by forma at 1:10 PM 8/3/2007_


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Got my car read today for Revo Flash that is in the works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

are you a test bed?
that, and i am trying for page 11....


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

So , should us S-Line Owners flood the sidemarker guys with emails until they make them?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
are you a test bed?
that, and i am trying for page 11....









(dammit....)


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
are you a test bed?
that, and i am trying for page 11....








Yep, and I think I just beat you


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

gotta give angry some westchester love...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_









dude, you need to edit that post!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
dude, you need to edit that post!
See, a 3.2 stock IS faster than a 2.0T chipped


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
dude, you need to edit that post!

yeah make it worthwhile! u o0wned!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (forma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forma* »_
gotta give angry some westchester love...









that pic is hott!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yeah make it worthwhile! u o0wned!
Given My name I think it's apropriate to start my page










_Modified by angryrican66 at 1:17 PM 8-3-2007_


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
that pic is hott!
It is , damn I miss the East Coast


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

general chat here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3373180


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

or just start a thread for Ibis owners http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

val the modding continues just ordered the intake lol










_Modified by audiant at 4:22 PM 8/3/2007_


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

thanks guys!
next time, i plan to turn around and keep driving and see where that gravel road leads to...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_or just start a thread for Ibis owners http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that my friend is a brilliant idea...kinda racist but brilliant


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_val the modding continues just ordered the intake lol









_Modified by audiant at 4:22 PM 8/3/2007_

yippeeeee ur gonna looove it! lemme know when u get it


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yippeeeee ur gonna looove it! lemme know when u get it








he's gotta get a flash and exhaust, the intake takes it to the next level, most noticeable in the high range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_he's gotta get a flash and exhaust, the intake takes it to the next level, most noticeable in the high range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea i know







i gotta save up though cuz i really wanna go apr stage 2.


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

i've saved... doing some major upgrades in the next month


----------



## BaconBait (Jan 21, 2006)

Stopping by to stalk Val.
Did you ever get an exhaust?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (BaconBait)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BaconBait* »_Stopping by to stalk Val.
Did you ever get an exhaust?

hey! nope no exhaust yet. i'm gonna visit 2 custom exhaust shops in the next week or two to see what they have in mind for me.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

val home come u decided to go the custom route?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_val home come u decided to go the custom route?

no quad turbobacks out there that i like yet...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
no quad turbobacks out there that i like yet... 
Not being rude here, but I honestly think the A3 would look best with one pipe on each side ala A4 , I think the car is 2 small for quads, If I had a 2.0T I'm sure thats the way I'd go this time


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Not being rude here, but I honestly think the A3 would look best with one pipe on each side ala A4 , I think the car is 2 small for quads, If I had a 2.0T I'm sure thats the way I'd go this time









1000000000000% agree


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

Like this


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

opening on the oettinger is oval though.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

quad tip makes the A3 look like this


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_or just start a thread for Ibis owners http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I feel opressed....







I am filing a complaint....


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*

i think this looks sextastic... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy1finger* »_
I feel opressed....







I am filing a complaint....









haha too bad no mods around to save u!! did u forget this is the a3 forum!! hahaa


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

The charactere one I don't like 100% due to how low the tips sit. A dual single that was cut up into the bumper like the Oettinger one I think would be sick.
I've been tempted to try and fill and cut my bumper like that then that would mean time and money spent on body work and thats just not my thing.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i think this looks sextastic... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








It does look good , just too much, again my snobbery, doesn't mean anything


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd love to see the same setup, but with two rectangular, or oval tips a la RS4...


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

This would look good too. 

_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_








What do you guys think?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

either dual or quad tips in my opinion look good


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*

mmm im not really feelin that OCaudi...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

OOOOHHHH page 12 ownage!!
let's add this to eva's history...
not a great one by no means but hey whatever... will do until next time...



_Modified by OpenSkye at 4:14 PM 8-6-2007_


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_OOOOHHHH page 12 ownage!!
let's add this to eva's history...
not a great one by no means but hey whatever... will do until next time...


she didnt know she was being taped, she'll perform better next time


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (scipher)*









what does that sticker say and mean?
dope?
whered u get it?
is it a club/forum sticker... or just some random one


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Openskye....I love the use of the blinker at highspeed.
We on the Vortex are firm believers in safety first!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
what does that sticker say and mean?
dope?
whered u get it?
is it a club/forum sticker... or just some random one

just a random sticker that i got off audizine...started off as a small club then branched out. i got it because the letters are made to represent the four rings, and dope is well...dope!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Openskye....I love the use of the blinker at highspeed.
We on the Vortex are firm believers in safety first!

with all the shenanigans i pull, that is one thing i almost never neglect to do...i like to believe that it kinda balances out the umm spirited driving...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

bumpity bump for the FMIC going in tonight


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

sick val cant wait to see pics


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Oh we have another dope member sweet... I have been hiding mine from the forum


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

whisky tango foxtrot dope member????


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

almost 400 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bump


----------



## AznKnif3r (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

sick a3 val, you have the exact car i wanted for a while


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (AznKnif3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AznKnif3r* »_sick a3 val, you have the exact car i wanted for a while

gavin? nice of you to visit the a3 den! and dont worry that s4 will be lookin sexier than it already is reeeeal soon!








speaking of which, i started a Euro Meet this Sat Aug 11 Roosevelt Park, Edison. It's on AF, AZ and E46, so post up that you're coming









_Modified by OpenSkye at 1:46 PM 8-8-2007_


_Modified by OpenSkye at 1:46 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Oh we have another dope member sweet... I have been hiding mine from the forum

where's ur dope sticker son


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

400 i win again!!!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

wow what happened to the audi forum on here its like MIA on my site here
time to play catch up at read what has been going on.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_wow what happened to the audi forum on here its like MIA on my site here
time to play catch up at read what has been going on.

where have YOU been??


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

I have a dope sticker also I when to a local flea market and had one made


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
where have YOU been all my life??

working and going to school on my days off.. had a big exam today.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_where have YOU been all my life???


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_
working and going to school on my days off.. had a big exam today.


haha slick buddy... hope the exam went well!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
haha slick buddy... hope the exam went well!


sure did.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (5309)*

There is no end in sight for this thread.
+1


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Just watched the vid... Val, c'mon you gotta let a passenger do the filming! Think of this thread!! what would happen to it if you crashed & burned!!???


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

^^yeah i know, there will be better vids in the future...i just did a pretty sick photoshoot yesterday...pics will be up soon...








oh and i was going to track my car today for schitts and







but it's raining


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_There is no end in sight for this thread.
+1

I need someone to photograph my car to post in here.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

do u do course racing?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_do u do course racing?

no i was going to do 1/4 mile


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_bumpity bump for the FMIC going in tonight









Val, did you get the FMIC installed? I'm doing my EuroJet tonight as well. Do you have any pics ready? Do you have an LED interior light, looks bright and white. Nice ride!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_
Val, did you get the FMIC installed? I'm doing my EuroJet tonight as well. Do you have any pics ready? Do you have an LED interior light, looks bright and white. Nice ride! 

im getting mine installed tonight too! and no led's...i think it is just from the flash i dunno...


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Are you sponsored by REVO? I saw in one of your pics that you are under their banner with fliers on your car.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_Are you sponsored by REVO? I saw in one of your pics that you are under their banner with fliers on your car.

yes, partial sponsorship...


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yes, partial sponsorship...

I'm jealous. How did you go about getting that?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_
I'm jealous. How did you go about getting that?

Gotta have boobies!


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Gotta have boobies!

Thats exactly what I told *audiant* in his "Please help me!" thread, where no one responding.... I told him if he had bewbs like OpenSkye everyone would be falling all over themselves on this forum to help him.....


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Gotta have boobies!

nah it is all about knowing the right people and having a sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*

get the fog bulb swapped?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

leg humpers bwahahahah


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_
nah it is all about knowing the right people and having a sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah and boobies get you to know the right people.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

404 boob pics not found


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_get the fog bulb swapped?

not as of yesterday, but i dunno know about today we found out how to it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for the advice thurs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AznKnif3r (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*

sweet meet though and I havens been able to think of anything but those twisties since and how they kicked my ass so I have to go back there and practice before our next run


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Yeah and boobies get you to know the right people.









geeez i am MIA for 2 days and come back to all this boobie talk... ts ts ts...
matt's right though- it's all about networking with the right people. yeah sure i have boobies but i also know my car sh*t...


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

What about moobs? Do those count?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_What about moobs? Do those count?

moobs are scary...
on another note, a few pics from the Euro Meet I threw this past weekend... bout 40-50 cars, mostly BMW, and some audi... BBQ'd and cruised...thanks matt for the pics...









































































































































































































a few of us before the cruise...











_Modified by OpenSkye at 2:34 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Man, making me miss the E36.


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

nice pix!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (sactown_a3)*

more pics...
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/s...96427
http://forums.bimmerforums.com...07170


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

oh, and some a3 love...cant let her get mad...


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

whatr coil kit u have again? 
i need my car that low. i hate the rear looking so high on my car. i need em tucked VIP STYLE


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_i need em tucked VIP STYLE

Bippu!! you gotta get deep dish wheels too!
btw....
Val, do you have rubbing issues? i thought i read back several pages you had some rubbing problems and just took out the screw.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_whatr coil kit u have again? 
i need my car that low. i hate the rear looking so high on my car. i need em tucked VIP STYLE

KW V3's...
and yes i rub only in the rear when i go over BAD dips/bumps... removing the screw in the fender helped a lot... i like the way the rear sits, have been thinking bout lowering the front a taaad bit more but we'll see.. oh, I will also never allow more than one passenger in my car at any time. so maybe that is why i am comfortable with keeping it low. the quality of the ride as far as smoothness, rebound, compression, stiffness in handling, is AMAZING...i got to test it out this past weekend thru some twisties....it was right there with me on every turn- SO MUCH better than stock sprt suspension. i am so in love with the V3'S...well worth every single penny


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

couple more pics from this past weekend... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

looking nice val!~ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, did you get new bulbs? bluer bulbs?


_Modified by gCHOW at 1:25 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_









Hi there, lens fringe.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

...
_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_looking nice val!~ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, did you get new bulbs? bluer bulbs?

_Modified by gCHOW at 1:25 PM 8-13-2007_

thanks... yeah theyre some 8000k halogens- a lil too blue for me but just sumthin to hold me over til i get the projectors. once i get those im most likely doin 4300k HID up top and 3000k HID on fogs... that will be in a couple months


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i have 4300 bulbs for sale


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Val.. I don't see the EuroJet intercooler.. Did you get it on?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_Val.. I don't see the EuroJet intercooler.. Did you get it on?

nope, i will this week though... was supposed to get it on friday but noticed some hardware was missing after we opened the box... as of now, looks like tuesday or wednesday... yeah i cant wait


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
nope, i will this week though... was supposed to get it on friday but noticed some hardware was missing after we opened the box... as of now, looks like tuesday or wednesday... yeah i cant wait









nah you are just impatient






















and your very welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
nope, i will this week though... was supposed to get it on friday but noticed some hardware was missing after we opened the box... as of now, looks like tuesday or wednesday... yeah i cant wait


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
nope, i will this week though... was supposed to get it on friday but noticed some hardware was missing after we opened the box... as of now, looks like tuesday or wednesday... yeah i cant wait









Hey, what were you missing? I just received mine today and only had 6 couplers and did not receive a new bumper support. Did your kit come with it? I emailed eurojet to ask what was up but haven't gotten a response. Any info you have would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_
Hey, what were you missing? I just received mine today and only had 6 couplers and did not receive a new bumper support. Did your kit come with it? I emailed eurojet to ask what was up but haven't gotten a response. Any info you have would be helpful. Thanks.

well for me it was the hardware...screws. at least thats all we noticed. eurojet said they had some new intern packaging their orders and told us to check the box


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
well for me it was the hardware...screws. at least thats all we noticed. eurojet said they had some new intern packaging their orders and told us to check the box









So you received a new crash bar? The people I bought mine from (20squared) said that the Audi kit doesn't include one, which put me off because after measuring it out, the intercooler won't fit unless you mod the stock one..








Mine didn't come with screws either, ha.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_
So you received a new crash bar? The people I bought mine from (20squared) said that the Audi kit doesn't include one, which put me off because after measuring it out, the intercooler won't fit unless you mod the stock one..








Mine didn't come with screws either, ha.

nope, we're gonna have to mod it


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Hey, great turnout! AM V8 mmmmmmmm!

+1 on the V3 comments! And Val, your car is looking soooo good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

OMG is that Jack Black hitting on Val in picture #12


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

The FMIC does not come with a crash bar, it was really only made for the GTI, however it can be made to fit the A3 with some cutting to the bumper support.
Also all you should have received was 6 couplers, 12 clamps, 4 pipes, the discharge outlet, 2 M6 bolts, 2 self tapping metal lag screws, and the core it self. If anything is missing let me knwo and I will resolve it ASAP.


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The FMIC does not come with a crash bar, it was really only made for the GTI, however it can be made to fit the A3 with some cutting to the bumper support.
Also all you should have received was 6 couplers, 12 clamps, 4 pipes, the discharge outlet, 2 M6 bolts, 2 self tapping metal lag screws, and the core it self. If anything is missing let me knwo and I will resolve it ASAP.

I didn't receive any of the screws but luckily I had the perfect fitting ones in my garage. I did trim my bumper support, wasn't too difficult as I have a metal grinder/cutter. The bumper cover doesn't fit, however. The piping hits the fog light area and I will have to trim it tomorrow.


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Here's a sneak peek at my install from today. Do you get yours on?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

jack black x2


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_jack black x2

X3


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 Hemi to 06 A4* »_
X3 
is he wearing Stretchy pants?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_is he wearing Stretchy pants?

he has got the MAN-TOE thats fo sho!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

ok eurojet fmic is finally in! i am very pleased with it. taaad bit of turbo lag in low rpm's but heat soak is eliminated and car sounds a lot more beastly...








Special thanks to Pat for the brains and expertise behind the operation and Marty for keeping me sane during the process!!
as you can tell from the pics, we mounted the core to the back of the crash bar. this avoided having to modify the bar and made the sline bumper slide right on. we also trimmed the inside of the bumper in the fog light area. fog light grilles arent back on yet. going to dremel them tomorrow or friday. until then...
































































me being giddy about the new mod!



















_Modified by OpenSkye at 2:17 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

that's definitely a better way of doing it ... cutting the rebar might run into issues w/ insurance should anything happen ... good stuff


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

i think the thread just got good


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

You're gonna need a new DV. I got my FMIC on too, but my stock bumper won't fit over. I even cut the rebar (bumper bar, crash bar)


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*

Nice. Fits very snug looks like.


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_You're gonna need a new DV. I got my FMIC on too, but my stock bumper won't fit over. I even cut the rebar (bumper bar, crash bar)

Nexus, what bumper do you have? Stock, S-Line? Also, do you have the same FMIC? Just asking so I have an idea what I'll be in for when I do this....


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*

Way to go.. Congrats on the new mod...


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

thats awesome! looking forward to more reviews!
btw, you arent chipped yet right?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_thats awesome! looking forward to more reviews!
btw, you arent chipped yet right?

thanks peoples. yeah im chipped.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

NICE


_Modified by OCaudi at 8:47 AM 8-16-2007_


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

sweet mod val u cant fir the fog light grilles on right?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_sweet mod val u cant fir the fog light grilles on right?

nah i can...i just have to trim the back of em... not hard at all, just precision work...something i need to do with my engine cover as well..
u get that intake yet? is it in?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

are those yellow bulbs or laminate stuff? for the fogs?


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
Special thanks to Pat for the brains and expertise behind the operation and Marty for keeping me sane during the process!!



Glad to have helped out an old friend Val.... car is awesome.


----------



## kVWy (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW. awesome car setup


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_are those yellow bulbs or laminate stuff? for the fogs? 

fogs homie, and they looks really good


----------



## theSCHAFF (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*

Lovin your A3...
where'd you get that 'dope' sticker ?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (theSCHAFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theSCHAFF* »_Lovin your A3...
where'd you get that 'dope' sticker ?

thank you. I got the dope sticker from an Audizine member. Don't think they are being made anymore...for whatever reason.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Val, totally non car related but if it's you in the pics where is your family from? to be specific are you Macedonian? one of my girls back in the day was from Macedonia and you have very similar facial features. just curious.. 
BTW sick car


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_Val, totally non car related but if it's you in the pics where is your family from? to be specific are you Macedonian? one of my girls back in the day was from Macedonia and you have very similar facial features. just curious.. 
BTW sick car









umm actually yeah i am...100%
usually people don't even know where/what macedonia is, much less guess that i'm macedonian...


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Heir to Alexander the Great!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
nah i can...i just have to trim the back of em... not hard at all, just precision work...something i need to do with my engine cover as well..
u get that intake yet? is it in?

yea i got. since my a4's tranny went bad i have been at the dealer non stop so i have been backed up at work so thats why i havent been able to make it thursday nights. anyway yea i got the intake and i couldnt wait anymore seeing it in the box was killing me. i did the install myself and it sounds great







. to top it off doing it urself is such a rewarding feeling


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
umm actually yeah i am...100%
usually people don't even know where/what macedonia is, much less guess that i'm macedonian...









i can imagine noone knowing where macedonia is. being turkish, i face the same thing quite often. i remember people asking me if we ride a camel daily or if turkey was close to siberia.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

Looks great Val.


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_
i can imagine no one knowing where Macedonia is. being Turkish, i face the same thing quite often. i remember people asking me if we ride a camel daily or if turkey was close to Siberia.
















I'm not surprised many people don't know where a lot of countries are. I was born in Germany, have traveled extensively for pleasure and business all over the world, and I was in Bosnia (Sarajevo) with with an MP battalion under the UN during the war in 95, trying to keep everyone from killing each other. Some people just have no interest in whats going on in the world. Our world isn't that big, and I've people who have never even been outside of the state they were born in, let alone the country. Its sad, really.....
Sorry about the rant...... Nice IC Val!!


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

PROPS TO VAL FOR TAKING 2nd place at the show 2nite
and in my opinion 1st place too


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Hey Val,
How do you like your vredestein tires? I'm lookin' at getting them for my 19's comin' in.


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 Hemi to 06 A4* »_PROPS TO VAL FOR TAKING 2nd place at the show 2nite
and in my opinion 1st place too

yeah congrats again, and i def agree with the second part u said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_Hey Val,
How do you like your vredestein tires? I'm lookin' at getting them for my 19's comin' in.

i LOVE them...i have the ultrac sessanta's and they are great... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
havent tracked the car yet, but they have been excellent on the street in dry and wet conditions


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

time for some more pics...
from the last show i went to this past sunday... i showed with Euro Techniks- aN ALL Euro car club- mostly BMW/Audi..
i took one for the team too! 2nd place Best Audi...








thanks Matt for the pics- u can tell which was his fav car


















































































































































































































_Modified by OpenSkye at 1:56 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Looks like you need to lower the front a little.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (eh)*

i like when Val holds her arm in real close and it squeezes her boobs together!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_i like when Val holds her arm in real close and it squeezes her boobs together!























umm ooook


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

congrats val the car has come a long way in a short period of time


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Yes....it was a joke but never the lesss car is looking hott!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Yes....it was a joke but never the lesss car is looking hott!



ok ok i didnt get it! i looked at the pics like 3x like whaaat is he talkin bout...hehe


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

Great Job!


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_










What is that dude in the A3 doing








Also, what is that Hummer doing there? I thought you said it was only euro.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_
What is that dude in the A3 doing








Also, what is that Hummer doing there? I thought you said it was only euro.









haha the dude in the a3 is pickin his nose...just makin a funny....
the hummer was part of another team next to us...u should know, i only roll with euros!!!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

499


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

500!!!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

amazing what a hot car and boobies will do







J/K


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_amazing what a hot car and boobies will do







J/K









what boobies? i dont see them anywhere....i have been keepin this PG!!!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

page 14


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_page 14

ok now ur gonna make me look


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
ok now ur gonna make me look

nope no boobies...unless u have some special access to this thread that i dont...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
nope no boobies...unless u have some special access to this thread that i dont...








Implied not just exposed, am I going to have to go tpliquid crass on this subject?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Implied not just exposed, am I going to have to go tpliquid crass on this subject?

u just may...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

are u testing me or trying to get to 600


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_are u testing me or trying to get to 600

take it as u want


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
take it as u want
Oh, I see


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

I feel sorry for Val.. People talkin' about her "boobies" on a public post. Ha ha. Nice car Val.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Oh, I see









awww what's wroooong?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_I feel sorry for Val.. People talkin' about her "boobies" on a public post. Ha ha. Nice car Val. 

oh, it's ooook...i can take the heat...besides it's all fun and games...


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_thanks Matt for the pics- u can tell which was his fav car









ur most welcome, but in my defense my car was outside getting soaked so i couldn't take pictures of my car


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_
ur most welcome, but in my defense my car was outside getting soaked so i couldn't take pictures of my car






























doh! ive been p0wned!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
doh! ive been p0wned!









Hiiii Val!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
oh, it's ooook...i can take the heat...besides it's all fun and games...

That just mad my nipples hard...thanks Val!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
Hiiii Val!









you! you left edgewater early last week- i wanted to indulge you with compliments on how siiiiiick your car sounds...and geeeez all that back fire...comin out this thursday for more fun?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
That just mad my nipples hard...thanks Val!









LOL... umm glad i could be of assistance?


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
That just mad my nipples hard...thanks Val!









huh






















anyway, i just realized how good ur car looks without a body kit


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
LOL... umm glad i could be of assistance?









hey at least you help out where needed


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

val whats going on with this CEL?


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (eh)*

hey I know this car....








yes another car that Mr Brown has had his hands on.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*

time to bump this thread with some fresh new pics...
here's a teaser from yesterday's photoshoot...








and you know there will be tons more...


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

^^ oooooohhhh niceeee


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

these pictures are gonna look insane

oooo snap look at that i own page 16


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*

aright here are some more pics...
finally got a couple rolling shots and fmic action...
enjoy!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

lookn good val


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

gotta love houw the DPE symbol on the last one is perfectly straight

great pics val


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_









Wow. Now I really want some rolling shots of my car.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (eh)*

wow very Nice photos i need some one to photo my kar


----------



## raduga_nine (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (5309)*

How is your ride quality?
I'm not really feeling the blue ***** bulbs... otherwise, as usual white A3s look fantastic.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Tasty pics!! Love'em!!!!!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (raduga_nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raduga_nine* »_How is your ride quality?
I'm not really feeling the blue ***** bulbs... otherwise, as usual white A3s look fantastic.


thanks! the ride quality is EXCELLENT. MUCH better then stock sport suspension. I am very very pleased with my v3's as well as every person that has been for a ride in my car.
As for the blue bulbs, I am not a fan of them either but it was one of those things where they just happened to be there so I might as well put em in cuz they're better than stock halogens. They will have to do until I get my projectors


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Very nice car and from a girl/lady @ that!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just something I wanted to note.Many of you dont know the rarity of this car!








Peugeot 405 Mi16


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Very nice car and from a girl/lady @ that!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just something I wanted to note.Many of you dont know the rarity of this car!








Peugeot 405 Mi16


yeah that pic is from the euro meet/bbq i thru a couple weeks ago. cool guy and his family has like 5 peugeot's...








reminds me, my parents used to have a brown one back in the dizzay...


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

Super Slick!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*

what kinda camera was used to take the pics?


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Very nice car and from a girl/lady @ that!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just something I wanted to note.Many of you dont know the rarity of this car!








Peugeot 405 Mi16


Ha! They're so rare, they're hard to come by even in France! 

Val, the last set of pics are very very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"remain in vehicle while being loaded"


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Pics of the car look great! I love seeing my local area of NJ represented with some really nice photos and locales....
That quarry is where Bernardsville VW stores a lot of their cars...at least they used to.
That school looks like Amsterdam school in Hillsborough.....
Rolling shots look like 287 south near the 78 merge
BTW, was your car at Kings in Bedminster a few weeks back? I saw a white '07 S-line there one night. It was worked up quite a bit.


_Modified by 006 at 7:19 AM 9-3-2007_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_Pics of the car look great! I love seeing my local area of NJ represented with some really nice photos and locales....

i do what i can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif where u from and lets meet up and hit up some gtg's!

_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_That quarry is where Bernardsville VW stores a lot of their cars...at least they used to.

yup

_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_That school looks like Amsterdam school in Hillsborough.....

that school is the school that is right behind the lake at roosevelt park in edison.


_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_Rolling shots look like 287 south near the 78 merge

dead on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_BTW, was your car at Kings in Bedminster a few weeks back? I saw a white '07 S-line there one night. It was worked up quite a bit.

that was me!


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i do what i can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif where u from and lets meet up and hit up some gtg's!


I wish I had time for GTG's. I barely have time to post on this forum or any other on Fourtitude/Vortex. 
It's funny, because seeing your car made me remember a post a while back about a new '07 Ibis White in NJ (very few around) from Schneider Nelson Audi. Sure enough, that was your car. Well, that post made me come across another where your were looking for Limesparks. The post ended up being a reunion of sorts for a lot of the people on this forum from the beginning in late '04. They should call all of us Companion 3 owners, as we all got one from pre-ordering the car (plus 10 free I Tunes!).








If you see an '06 Arctic White A3 rolling around, it very well could be my car I sold earlier this year. It was probably one of a few (if any) in Joisey for a few months back in '05 when the A3 first came out. 
Keep the mods coming!


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Hey Val,
Where'd you get your Sessantas?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_Hey Val,
Where'd you get your Sessantas?

i got em from a local distributor...if ya want, i can give em a call tomorrow and see if they have em in 235/35/19 for you....i absolutley <3 mine!


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i got em from a local distributor...if ya want, i can give em a call tomorrow and see if they have em in 235/35/19 for you....i absolutley <3 mine!

Val. You're the coolest. I wrote to you on my other post, my zip is 92602.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*

what in the world!
this location looks exactly like mine!









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

























BTW, i really really really want your roof spoiler...
is it just the OEM sline?
i wonder if its retrofit-able

_Modified by Presns3 at 3:42 AM 9-12-2007_


_Modified by Presns3 at 3:42 AM 9-12-2007_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_what in the world!
this location looks exactly like mine!


whoa...weeeeird...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_BTW, i really really really want your roof spoiler...
is it just the OEM sline?
i wonder if its retrofit-able

yup oem s-line... im sure it will fit.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

so its just like stick-on? hmmmm


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_that school is the school that is right behind the lake at roosevelt park in edison.

This makes me almost certain I saw you a few weeks back. I live across the street from Menlo Mall.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_so its just like stick-on? hmmmm

huh? i dunno...it was a factory option. i would call the dealer and see if they would sell it separately. or if someone can chime in with a part number perhaps.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OettingerGTI* »_
This makes me almost certain I saw you a few weeks back. I live across the street from Menlo Mall.

musta been me then. i live in fords, the next town over. what color a3 do u drive?


----------



## AznKnif3r (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*

whatsup gangsta what ya been up to


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (AznKnif3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AznKnif3r* »_whatsup gangsta what ya been up to

yoooo edgewater tonight?? im goin, just no a3 for me...i have a 08 black a4 loaner til at least tomorrow...
btw bart is comin back this weekend...we hafta get together and do sumthin! maybe go karting...?


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
musta been me then. i live in fords, the next town over. what color a3 do u drive?

Ibis white


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OettingerGTI)*

just ordered a few goodies from vag parts...








ant knows the deal...


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

tease!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_just ordered a few goodies from vag parts...








ant knows the deal...

hahahah YUP. the mods continue for val lol after this her ride is gunna look real pimp(not that it already does)







.
after this we will really be twins inside and out.








ohhhh wait no navi for me


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_tease!

i know








ahhh and i just ordered some more new parts too... some go-fast shtuff







should be here next week!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

lol val ur the worst mod-a-holic i know. me and my boy have started a bank account at citibank and its our modding fund. we put 50 bucks every week. and we'll withdraw w/e we have at the end of the year and do a big mod.

edit: nice page 17 ownage










_Modified by audiant at 4:40 PM 9/21/2007_


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

dam Val car looks great as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_dam Val car looks great as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks! ill see u at h20!
just got back from the track so i am working on posting up my timeslips...


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

i dont know if i am going yet i have to get my never ending vw running again







i have the hotel, and my tickets we will see







\


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_ 










*Hmm, both items are lookin fine....*


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
*Hmm, both items are lookin fine....*









hi there! we missed u at the last edgewater


----------



## Black-GTI (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

dude after seeing the white a3....i should have gotten white. looks really really nice. 

btw how did you install in dash navi?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Black-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black-GTI* »_dude after seeing the white a3....i should have gotten white. looks really really nice. 

btw how did you install in dash navi?

thanks buddy. yeah there was no other color i was takin other than white!
i didnt do the navi install myself. so i wouldnt even be able to get technical with that.


----------



## AznKnif3r (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

cuz shes lame


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (AznKnif3r)*

wow this thread is pretty long. good job on ur car skye. looks very nice. im thinkin of getting mine painted white. im kinda tired of the red. well i really like the dope sticker and i was thinkin if i could steal ur idea. i was thinkin of putting it on the left side though. keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (atrociousa3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atrociousa3* »_wow this thread is pretty long. good job on ur car skye. looks very nice. im thinkin of getting mine painted white. im kinda tired of the red. well i really like the dope sticker and i was thinkin if i could steal ur idea. i was thinkin of putting it on the left side though. keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah of course...lol im sure im not the first to put a dope decal on my audi...as a matter of fact we are working on trying to get someone to make more... let's see what happens.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

ummm...i make them just ask me 

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yeah of course...lol im sure im not the first to put a dope decal on my audi...as a matter of fact we are working on trying to get someone to make more... let's see what happens.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (vwgolfbk1)*

just adding some track info...
1st time @ track (9/21/07):
1st Run:
R/T: 1.165
60': 2.928
1/4: 15.946
MPH: 96.32
(took off normally, only rode 1st to about 3500 rpm's) i dunno what i was thinking...
2nd Run: (cant believe im making this one public)
R/T: LB3A
60': 9.152
1/4: 22.158 (yayy!)
MPH: 87.98
(this was terrible- i started rolling early, red light came on, so i stopped. I didnt know whether I should proceed or not. So I sat there for a few secs before I figured I should probly umm go. lol silly me.)
3rd Run: (my best 1/4)
R/T: 1.165
60': 2.440
1/4: 15.017
MPH: 96.49
I was happy with this one...same r/t but shaved nearly a second off my first 1/4 (and like a minute off my last run lol) Improved my 60' and trap speed as well. I was VERY excited and confident to do my next run because this time I was so concentrated on revving at 3-3500 rpms that I missed the third amber on the tree. yikes!
Yeah wellll umm 4th run was a disaster! well kinda...
R/T: .969
60': 2.203
1/4: 15.930
MPH: 95.60
Yeah so I missed 3rd gear dont know how...hence the 15.9. but I must say that I was happy to see my best r/t and 60' on this run.



_Modified by OpenSkye at 7:42 PM 10-6-2007_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

*2nd Track Day (10/5/07)*
REVO Stage 2+
Eurojet TBE
Best Run:
R/T: .941
60': 2.325
1/4: 14.685
MPH: 99.11
gettin there...








here's the video, and pics to come...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJLsWdTHu20


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

wow im running low 15 with my car stock...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_wow im running low 15 with my car stock...









i couldnt tell u whatt i was running stock bc i never tracked it stock.


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
here's the video, and pics to come...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJLsWdTHu20


still waiting to see the video of my run


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
gettin there...











No doubt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora18t (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Definitely getting there! Next time, try running stock wheels all around.. might help a bit with the weight.. That is, unless your 19's weigh less than your stockers.. with that trap speed and a better 60 ft, you should definitely be in the 13's...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Bora18t)*

Its the 60ft thats killin her


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Val, any pics of your updated exhaust?


----------



## AznKnif3r (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*

val you need to mod your car with quattro


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*

Pics from Track Day #2

































































































Exhaust sound clips are coming as are the updated pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sorry been really busy.


----------



## AznKnif3r (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

two things... whos yellow s4 is that, and val you look so goofy with a racing helmet on in your car hahahahah jp


----------



## .:RPowerNY (Oct 17, 2004)

nice val 14.6 aint bad and im sure u can get that time down. my boys r32 at waterfest with milltek headers, high flowcat, milltek exhaust, shrik cams, CAI, GIAC flash and a few other things his best time was 14.8


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

wow accidently signed on my freinds account on the vortex. RpowerNY is me (audiant)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (AznKnif3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AznKnif3r* »_two things... whos yellow s4 is that, and val you look so goofy with a racing helmet on in your car hahahahah jp

that's my buddy from ny's s4. his name is lou. and shush, racing helmets are damn sexy!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

and some pics from COI this past weekend. if u ever get a chance to go to this event, i would strongly suggest you do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thank you to those who took pics! (ryan)


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

i want yellow fog bulbs where do i get them?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_i want yellow fog bulbs where do i get them?

the BEST ones out there are the Texon yellow bulbs. You can get them on Ebay for 25$. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Lookin' good Val !
Any roadcourse events near you? Those are waaaay fun, and you get to wear your nice helmet there too ;-)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

bumpin it up with some updates:
Installed:
AWE Boost Gauge Kit
Eurojet PCV Fix
17" Winter wheels- will take pics soon.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
been logging my car a lot due to hesitation at WOT in gears 3 and above. tweaked my Revo settings, running stronger but still having fuel cut issues. hoooopefully i'll get this figured out soon.
anyway, since PVW Mag's H2O issue was just released, I'll post up some relevant content
























wow look at that 40 year old tranny in the lower right hand corner...









Ben, yes I will be doing track events in the spring. There are some sick courses that are within a couple hrs from me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

nice pics val http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hope we see each other at waterfest this year im already counting the days down. i also got post some update pics after saturday


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*









Hey val, just ran through your pics. Nice job. Was going to get ibis white, but then saw ocean blue and fell in love for what I wwanna do.
My question is, are your tires wearing unevenlly? Rear wheels look to have a little negative camber.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_nice pics val http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hope we see each other at waterfest this year im already counting the days down. i also got post some update pics after saturday









thanks hun. i'll be seeing you next week


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_
Hey val, just ran through your pics. Nice job. Was going to get ibis white, but then saw ocean blue and fell in love for what I wwanna do.
My question is, are your tires wearing unevenlly? Rear wheels look to have a little negative camber.

thanks, yes i was running negative camber for a little while. But I got that taken care of


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_Ben, yes I will be doing track events in the spring. There are some sick courses that are within a couple hrs from me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Do you know anything about the new track raceway park was putting in? Their site lacks info on it and I haven't heard anything so I'm not even sure if they ever finished it. Though I do recall reading something that it isn't going to be used much for cars...kinda stinks if that's the case.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (xt0rted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xt0rted* »_
Do you know anything about the new track raceway park was putting in? Their site lacks info on it and I haven't heard anything so I'm not even sure if they ever finished it. Though I do recall reading something that it isn't going to be used much for cars...kinda stinks if that's the case.

hmm i really don't know. i've been to the track for shows/dragging a handful of times this year, and i have never seen it open. in fact, i've seen people take their cars up there and tear it up only to be chased away by security lol.


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

needs bump
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*

y0 i know u tell ab0ut all these m0ds uve been d0ing 
when d0 we get t0 see pics?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 Hemi to 06 A4* »_y0 i know u tell ab0ut all these m0ds uve been d0ing 
when d0 we get t0 see pics? 

hahah well i havent been taking any pics in this illustrious winter weather we've been having. that's for sure. but just to hold u over, here is a cell phone one i took a few weeks ago. there is actually one blatantly obvious recent mod in this pic. and it's black


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

black fog lights?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_black fog lights?

negatory


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

blk filler plate? i did notice the painted side markers


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*

tehh headlightz0rzzz!!1!11one!!
z0mg!








i was contemplating having that done as well..that looks straight ballin!! and MEAN, to mention the least. how much work is involved in completing that?? did you have it done? or did you do it yourself??
looks good


_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 9:50 PM 2/19/2008_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

i also was thinking about doing this but i dunno if its going to dim my head light beams too much. is there a lighter tint than that? what % is that?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

it's not tinted. it's the joey mod, as they call it in the VW forums. not sure if that's what they call it in the audi scene. in other words, she painted the headlight housings.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

how does this look any diff than tinted


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

the headlight cover/"lens"..is not modified. the parts inside the headlight housing are just painted, presenting a darker looking headlight, while not affecting the light output as one may experience when installing films or tinting headlights.
to understand the image i'm trying to illustrate, take a look at this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3473903
it shows examples of some people with the "joey mod" but instead of blacking out the housings, they color match them.
hope that helps clear things up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

thanks dude for the joey mod thread but her head lights still look tinted to me. 
(even more so after seeing that thread)


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

you know...i think you may be right. but in many cases, people who have blacked out the housings achieve that tinted look, but at the same time, do not have anything "obstructing" or affecting light output. 
but if it is tint..lamin-x?? what shade??


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

I'm going to go with it and say that she tinted or smoked the headlights.. A3 headlights come with black housings already, so I wouldn't think she painted them. Plus, I know she's got yellow fogs, and you can't see 'em now.. So either she deleted 'em or smoked 'em out the same as her headlights.
I just tinted mine today and am taking it off tomorrow. The light output.. SUCKS with a vinyl overlay.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*

wow..thanks for chiming in on that. i was about to do the same myself.


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
hahah well i havent been taking any pics in this illustrious winter weather we've been having. that's for sure. but just to hold u over, here is a cell phone one i took a few weeks ago. there is actually one blatantly obvious recent mod in this pic. and it's black









can't imagine what it is


----------



## abentin (Feb 29, 2008)

very jealous. Your car looks amazing!
I am interested to know more about your Avic install. Can you use your steering wheel controls? How do they work?
Also, did you set up bluetooth with that too? If so, where did you put the microphone?
Thanks


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (abentin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abentin* »_







very jealous. Your car looks amazing!
I am interested to know more about your Avic install. Can you use your steering wheel controls? How do they work?
Also, did you set up bluetooth with that too? If so, where did you put the microphone?
Thanks









thanks








in order to still use the steering wheel controls, you need to buy the PAC SWI-CAN interface module for the a3. i don't recall the actual part number though sorry.
also, i do not have the BT set up.


----------



## abentin (Feb 29, 2008)

Excellent. Glad to know that the steering wheel controls work. Do they work well, are they responsive?
Also, one more question...and please forgive my ignorance, I have not yet received the car...are all the stereos that come with the A3 double din? I want to put the D3 in, so I hope that the non Bose, base stereo is double din so that I can fit the D3 in there without having to go through much trouble.
Thanks


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (abentin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abentin* »_Excellent. Glad to know that the steering wheel controls work. Do they work well, are they responsive?
Also, one more question...and please forgive my ignorance, I have not yet received the car...are all the stereos that come with the A3 double din? I want to put the D3 in, so I hope that the non Bose, base stereo is double din so that I can fit the D3 in there without having to go through much trouble.
Thanks








If you got the most base stereo it is a single din


----------



## abentin (Feb 29, 2008)

I see, that is going to complicate the install of the D3 then...
is there a way to still do it?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (abentin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abentin* »_I see, that is going to complicate the install of the D3 then...
is there a way to still do it?
check this step by step DIY
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2717253


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

is the weather ok out there yet?? MORE PICS!!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

bump for wheels in the classifieds


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

i just wore out my right click save on my computer


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (droche005)*

^hehe..
bump for my Oetty stuff in the classifieds...


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (kwanja_a3)*

want car + girl


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (Love 4 Veedub)*

hehe. well i'll use that bump to post up what i did over the weekend-
-fiiiinally installed my ecs dogbone mount insert kit. that sucker would soOo not go in. WD40 + elbow grease ftw! all i have to say is first to second is a dream http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif soooo much smoother. now i know what i was missin out on!
-fixed the fuel line rattle once and for all







*thank you Len!!*
-removed my DV just to check the diaphragm. surprisingly in perfect shape.
-been pondering what wheels to get next. help??
-anyone know if/where i can get polyurethane bushings for the control arms?
-still need to get the damn fuel cut issue fixed though








other than that, eva is doin just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
-fiiiinally installed my ecs dogbone mount insert kit. that sucker would soOo not go in. WD40 + elbow grease ftw! all i have to say is first to second is a dream http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif soooo much smoother. now i know what i was missin out on!
-removed my DV just to check the diaphragm. surprisingly in perfect shape.
-been pondering what wheels to get next. help??


- I used one of these, took about 30 seconds to fully pop in:








- mine was removed after four months of stage1, one month of stage2, also perfectly functioning diaphragm








- your next set of wheels: 









_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 7:41 AM 4-7-2008_

_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 7:42 AM 4-7-2008_










_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 7:43 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (kwanja_a3)*

i used a hammer too. but the head wasnt quite that big.








im trying to go for a straighter spoke wheel. too bad LM's wont work


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i used a jack to jack the insert into place. works good.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

here are some pics from a weekly gtg that i started out here..










































^that bumper will be coming off soon


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

oHhh... are you back on your stockies too!?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_oHhh... are you back on your stockies too!?

winter mode. i'm lovin the look and feel though. drops the body a little more and feels a tad more comfortable. DPE's are warm and toasty in my garage.
looking for sumthin new though...ideas?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_^that bumper will be coming off soon









for what reason?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
winter mode. i'm lovin the look and feel though. drops the body a little more and feels a tad more comfortable. DPE's are warm and toasty in my garage.
looking for sumthin new though...ideas?









oHh.. yea im on stockies too and i just got them new rubber.
thinking i might save the cash and roll on these for awhile. much more comfortable than the 18s.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
for what reason?









what's the new bumper gonna be?!!
non S-line with the reiger kit.....???


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
for what reason?









it's gonna come off and go back on. just gonna look pretty different










_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
what's the new bumper gonna be?!!
non S-line with the reiger kit.....???









same bumper with a nice, clean, aggressive look. i can't do body kits with my ride height and the roads here.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_










...Finally! I've been waiting to see new pics of your car! 

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
it's gonna come off and go back on. just gonna look pretty different 



_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_same bumper with a nice, clean, aggressive look. i can't do body kits with my ride height and the roads here.

I'm curious...what kinda plans do you have in mind??














. Care to share?!?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
...Finally! I've been waiting to see new pics of your car! 
I'm curious...what kinda plans do you have in mind??














. Care to share?!?

i know







told ya, winter mode is well.. winter mode.
i'll give you a hint. there will be some plastic welding, fresh paint, and a splitter.
got some oem plusssss plans for the rear too.
all within the next month or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*








. Damn..now I'm REALLY curious.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_^that bumper will be coming off soon










dibs on blackout grill


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_







. Damn..now I'm REALLY curious.









you'll see soon enough.
BTW your car is lookin sweeeeeeet. i love it.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*








. Thanks. I got a few things going on with my car at the moment as well.


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

look at this build thread i found. very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_look at this build thread i found. very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









heyyyy and welcome to a3land!








btw thanks for buying my wheels








damn greeks








<3 your fellow macedonian


----------



## quattrothatcould (Oct 9, 2007)

Oooo a build thread! Yay! Now I can follow this one and Das' thread. I just need to make my own now lol


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (quattrothatcould)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrothatcould* »_Oooo a build thread! Yay! Now I can follow this one and Das' thread. I just need to make my own now lol

caution: lots of sarcasm in this thread


----------



## jago101 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: (littleredwagen)*

yup, sarcasm an nice pics...








getting my a3 sportsback ibiswhite in 2 days...can't wait to get it
so more nice pics of white ibis a3 sportback with opensky








love it


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
heyyyy and welcome to a3land!








btw thanks for buying my wheels








damn greeks








<3 your fellow macedonian









oh hi, i should be getting deleivery of my new wheels in the coming weeks. ill let you get a sneak peak of what you missed out on once i get them


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_
oh hi, i should be getting deleivery of my new wheels in the coming weeks. ill let you get a sneak peak of what you missed out on once i get them

















vile! i should get them just...because.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
vile! i should get them just...because.

you cant handle those wheels little lady


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (ckymike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ckymike* »_
you cant handle those wheels little lady









watch me


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
vile! i should get them just...because.


if you get them, i'll crub them. ill bring the crub to the wheels since i cant bring the wheel to the crub









wtf did i just say


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*









Thats a nice car you've got there!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_

if you get them, i'll crub them. ill bring the crub to the wheels since i cant bring the wheel to the crub









wtf did i just say









my anthracite p40's>your brushed p40's
i>wish lol


_Quote, originally posted by *Brett0712* »_
Thats a nice car you've got there!









why thank you!









update: wheels are still up for sale.
oetty skirts are still available. and b&m short shifter. lemme know if you're interested.
i'm still trying to think of which wheels to get next. hmmm....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

would buy your wheels...but i'm poor







wedding to pay for FTL


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
my anthracite p40's>your brushed p40's
i>wish lol



mine are m40's missy









you should get schmidt th-lines. that would be the end all. 17" th-lines on a slammed a3 is just baller


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_would buy your wheels...but i'm poor







*wedding *to pay for FTL

see that was your first mistake.
jk


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_
mine are m40's missy









you should get schmidt th-lines. that would be the end all. 17" th-lines on a slammed a3 is just baller









ok let a macedonian school the greek for a minute...
m40's/p40's- same ish babe. m's are the MB bolt pattern. p's ar ethe porsche bolt pattern.
and since porsche>MB, i win.


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

let the greek win the argument as always
they have different bolt patterns thus they are different. i am stating that mine are M's which actually fit on my car without the use of adaptors. since adaptors are ftl, i win by default. and since mine will be done this week, I > you


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (91gl)*

a pictaR from yesterday-
more to come..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nice pic! guess that's why you skipped work. hope you're not wearing heels steppin on them seats!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_nice pic! guess that's why you skipped work. hope you're not wearing heels steppin on them seats!

heels? not on those seats! i took my shoes off









this whole open sky thing has given me tonssss of pic ideas.









btw i did this shoot after work yesterday- 300 pics.
all the pics are raw still. if you look in my backseat, you can see my dpe covered in a blanket.


_Modified by OpenSkye at 9:14 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
btw i did this shoot after work yesterday- 300 pics.
all the pics are raw still. if you look in my backseat, you can see my dpe covered in a blanket.


should just post them on mydubspace...then those that wanna see, must join!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Great shot Val! Those wouldn't happen to be your donut tire markings back there, would they?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

^^ HAHA i should do that right?

_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_Great shot Val! Those wouldn't happen to be your donut tire markings back there, would they?
















thanks








no unfortunately i did not put those marks there


----------



## SDNavyCPOVR6 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Well this bring back memories....*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_let the greek win the argument as always
they have different bolt patterns thus they are different. i am stating that mine are M's which actually fit on my car without the use of adaptors. since adaptors are ftl, i win by default. and since mine will be done this week, I > you











_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
ok let a macedonian school the greek for a minute...
m40's/p40's- same ish babe. m's are the MB bolt pattern. p's ar ethe porsche bolt pattern.
and since porsche>MB, i win.


A Macedonian and a Greek arguing, reminds me of my year in Crete! Macedonians, Greeks and Cretans could make arguing an Olympic sport.









Added bonus - lead off of page 20!


----------



## SDNavyCPOVR6 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Well this bring back memories.... (SDNavyCPOVR6)*

Yes, this is a completely irrelevent post....just couldn't stand seeing post #666 next to my log in.


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Well this bring back memories.... (SDNavyCPOVR6)*

Car in the topic post looks awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Well this bring back memories.... (SDNavyCPOVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDNavyCPOVR6* »_
A Macedonian and a Greek arguing, reminds me of my year in Crete! Macedonians, Greeks and Cretans could make arguing an Olympic sport.








Added bonus - lead off of page 20!

yeah it's a shame isn't it?
i own 91gl he just doesn't know it yet


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

damn that car is the secks!








just makes me realize i've got a lot more to do on mine =/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Shazam!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shazam!* »_just makes me realize i've got a lot more to do on mine =/

don't we all? is there ever a time where you say to yourself 'i think i'm done modding'. nah!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

this thread was one of the reasons I decided to get the A3


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_this thread was one of the reasons I decided to get the A3

ZOMG :tears:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

hugz


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
don't we all? is there ever a time where you say to yourself 'i think i'm done modding'. nah!

actually yeah, i thought i was about a yr ago...bc i kept telling/reminding myself this is just goin to be my DD and i will have something else to mod in another yr or 2...but then again, i've never had great patience


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Shazam!)*

bc i love eurojet


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

the last shot is hot....ok, so are the ones above!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Sometimes I wish I had gotten white...


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

ok i definitely think we should meet....errr i mean our cars should meet


----------



## ro51092 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: OpenSkye's Build Up Thread (OpenSkye)*

I like the car a lot. Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

one thing i've noticed about most of your pics is your car always looks clean. haha. i like that. im just as anal. score!


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

looking good...
btw, howd you get the only the fogs to turn on?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i like to join in on the leg humping fun


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_i like to join in on the leg humping fun








I just drove past rutherford NJ , how do you deal with the stench? i should have called you for a beer


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_looking good...
btw, howd you get the only the fogs to turn on?

Tease them just right?


----------



## SDNavyCPOVR6 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (yacoub)*

What...fog light foreplay???


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (SDNavyCPOVR6)*

I guess it depends on how they're wired...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_looking good...
btw, howd you get the only the fogs to turn on?

as opposed to fogs and..?
btw thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

In these pics you make the car look so huge lol:
http://i190.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
http://i190.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (yacoub)*

you always have nice pics... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did u change your rearview mirror color?










_Modified by 5309 at 10:20 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (5309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5309* »_you always have nice pics... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did u change your rearview mirror color?









_Modified by 5309 at 10:20 PM 4-26-2008_

ding ding ding....!!

yes, i did. that was the mod i posted a while back that one one could figure out. it's a black mirror out of a MKV GTi.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yes, i did. that was the mod i posted a while back that one one could figure out. it's a black mirror out of a MKV GTi.










does it have a compass?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
ding ding ding....!!

yes, i did. that was the mod i posted a while back that one one could figure out. it's a black mirror out of a MKV GTi.










looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Well this bring back memories.... (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
yeah it's a shame isn't it?
i own 91gl he just doesn't know it yet


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i just realized u got your stock wheels on lol


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_i just realized u got your stock wheels on lol

yeah, are they that dirty they looked black to you? lol my car was (and still is) sooooo that day.
krazyboi, no it doesnt have the built-in compass.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*



OpenSkye said:


> bc i love eurojet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
I'd Hit it!

wowww


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (BerkR32)*

E-playa in the haus


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

yeee holla at cho boy opensky


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_yeee holla at cho boy opensky

yo _yo_ , yo! *flashes VW gangsta signs*


_Modified by yacoub at 9:14 PM 5/1/2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (yacoub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yacoub* »_
yo _yo_ , yo! *flashes VW gangsta signs*


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (yacoub)*

VW indahausssss.. german engineering!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

boyyyys what is goin on in here hmmm???









_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
I'd Hit it!

my thoughts exactly when that picture was being taken


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_boyyyys what is goin on in here hmmm???








my thoughts exactly when that picture was being taken









we had to do something to kill time







i feel so lucky to be able to possibly meet eva this sunday.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
we had to do something to kill time







i feel so lucky to be able to possibly meet eva this sunday.









i know! i can't wait either!! are u not sure if you're going?








weather is gonna be in the 70's with a tiny percent chance of rain- methinks we're gonna luck out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i know! i can't wait either!! are u not sure if you're going?








weather is gonna be in the 70's with a tiny percent chance of rain- methinks we're gonna luck out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no, i'm sure i'm going...wasn't sure if you were sure. are you sure? i told clint to find a spot that he knows of that'd be good for pic taking.
yea, weather forecast FTL. fingers crossed.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

ooooo snap!
damn straight im coming!
eva is getting an oil change tomorrow, and dpe's are goin on after work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are we meeting up at that spot with the other AZ peeps?
any self car washes in ze area?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_ooooo snap!
damn straight im coming!
eva is getting an oil change tomorrow, and dpe's are goin on after work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are we meeting up at that spot with the other AZ peeps?
any self car washes in ze area?

not too sure what spot they're meeting up at. there's a VA spot and MD spot that i'm aware of, both are west of UMD. i'll be going to the MD spot since I'll already be in MD.
Self wash...dunno of any in the area really. Just Manassas, but that's wayyy out there. Then again, I don't look much for them since it's hand wash for me.
skim this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3811946


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i know! i can't wait either!! are u not sure if you're going?








weather is gonna be in the 70's 

dam i wish it was 70 year round here... dam 85-90 days


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

bump for meeting openskye in person and her beautiful eva! she's a really cool person for those of you that don't know her.
(idk why i'm bumping this thread when i'm trying to get my lol thread higher







)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_bump for meeting openskye in person and her beautiful eva! she's a really cool person for those of you that don't know her.
(idk why i'm bumping this thread when i'm trying to get my lol thread higher







)

ur bumping it bc u love me








btw u are a really really cool person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rddrgn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

found this on nasioc, thought you might like it.


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (rddrgn)*

Nice! 
Although instead of just shrinking the whole pic the person who took it should have cropped it down to get rid of the pointless extra scenery so the car takes up more of the picture and we could see it more clearly. 
I do like how it appears to be holding the lot sign though


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (rddrgn)*

is that a cupra r lip i seee????


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (yacoub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yacoub* »_Nice! 
Although instead of just shrinking the whole pic the person who took it should have cropped it down to get rid of the pointless extra scenery so the car takes up more of the picture and we could see it more clearly. 
I do like how it appears to be holding the lot sign though









you mean you don't like how they left the two dudes on the sides?









_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_is that a cupra r lip i seee????

correct, that is lippage!


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_









that is sick pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (littleredwagen)*

krazyboi thanks for updating mah thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oetty sideskirts are sold BUMP


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_Oetty sideskirts are sold BUMP

celebration for sold oetty sideskirts! woohoo.




























for all! ***edit: yes, i'll provide to the underage as well







***


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

i spy eva!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_i spy eva!


HAHA nice find! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif u scare me sometimes with your detective work









jkiluvu


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

u mean stalker.








did you guys meet for dinner at White Flint after the CP meet?
sure looks like WF mall at least...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (yacoub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
HAHA nice find! u scare me sometimes with your detective work 

jkiluvu 


i'm just that good









_Quote, originally posted by *yacoub* »_u mean stalker.








did you guys meet for dinner at White Flint after the CP meet?
sure looks like WF mall at least...

Hm...MD memories for you huh? Wanna move back







Yes, that is WF mall. But we met there before the CP meet. If only I had my camera, we had close to 40 rides in that front lot. IMO, that parking lot was definitely a nicer meet then CP.


----------



## dondon (May 2, 2007)

*Re:*

i just wanted to make sure that you noticed your thread is about to hit 50,000 hits!!! pretyy amazing!


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (dondon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dondon* »_i just wanted to make sure that you noticed your thread is about to hit 50,000 hits!!! pretyy amazing!


49,000 of them are krazyboi refreshing the page waiting for her to post again


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (yacoub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yacoub* »_
49,000 of them are krazyboi refreshing the page waiting for her to post again
















49,521 to be exact! Get it right next time!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (yacoub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yacoub* »_
49,000 of them are krazyboi refreshing the page waiting for her to post again
















lol krazyboi whacha gonna do after u get married and WAPCE settles in?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
lol krazyboi whacha gonna do after u get married and WAPCE settles in?









yea, well, i'll deal w/ that when that occurs. i still haz the interwebs at work ya know!


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_ur bumping it bc u love me









Infatuated is more like it


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ulua4me2004* »_
Infatuated is more like it









lol krazyboi i think they all know








ps do NOT overthink that smiley.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
lol krazyboi i think they all know








ps do NOT overthink that smiley.
















the secret is out.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

bump w/ some new mods









had some awesome weather all weekend so, Saturday was detail the interior, Sunday was exterior as well as paint calipers (finally), and polish wheels inside and out.

































found this on my camera from the UMD gtg:








sorry bout the crappy pics. i am very happy with the way the calipers came out. anyone know how to get caliper paint off your toes?


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

If I leave my car in your driveway, next to the hose, bucket and vacuum, do you think you can take care of it for me?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_If I leave my car in your driveway, *an envelope with a couple hundred dollars in the armrest*, next to the hose, bucket and vacuum, do you think you can take care of it for me?

i dont see why not


----------



## Jay35 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

That's quite a car! nice work on the calipers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the black grille on white.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Jay35)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (5309)*

Looks good and clean!
Calipers rraarrhhh


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Looks good and clean!
Calipers rraarrhhh









u like? i can paint yours too!
just fly me down


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
u like? i can paint yours too!
just fly me down









Done!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_sorry bout the crappy pics. i am very happy with the way the calipers came out. anyone know how to get caliper paint off your toes?










calipers look great.
just bite your toes off to get rid of the paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Done!

I need my rears done too.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I need my rears done too.

why rears?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
why rears?

Cuz he already has the mack daddy on the front!
Tighten up


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Cuz he already has the mack daddy on the front!
Tighten up

shush you newb.
but alas thanks for the info


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
shush you newb.
but alas thanks for the info









Newb???

Umm look at my member date please!
Thanks and tighten up again!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Newb???

Umm look at my member date please!
Thanks and tighten up again!

40 year old virgin. end of story.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
40 year old virgin. end of story.

Wowzer!
Despite being feisty.....
.
.
.
.
Siganture


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Umm look at my member date please!


your date and post count only lead to one thing....super lurker!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
your date and post count only lead to one thing....super lurker!

you touch little boys!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
you touch little boys!


i don't play w/ or touch people like you...sorry


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i don't play w/ or touch people like you...sorry









Aw man...well done


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
Aw man...well done























^^^^^^^ coors light anyone?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
^^^^^^^ coors light anyone?


Is that even a question!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

is coors light filling? we played power hour w/ miller light...gets you full quick.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_is coors light filling? we played power hour w/ miller light...gets you full quick.


YES! after 64 of them you do feel a little on the full side!


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

Coors Light? That **** is bottled water.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_Coors Light? That **** is bottled water.

great, now you've gone and pissed off glfslvrchrgd...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_Coors Light? That **** is bottled water.

pwnt


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_great, now you've gone and pissed off glfslvrchrgd...

Whatever. Coors Light drinking pantywaist.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_Coors Light? That **** is bottled water.

I think we all know that....
However, I am a coors light cowboy for life and I willl remain loyal to the things that make me happy


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
Whatever. Coors Light drinking pantywaist.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

This is what a beer fridge should look like:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_This is what a beer fridge should look like:









looks good! lets get a beerfest on!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

I need to make it up to canada.


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_This is what a beer fridge should look like:









I see you like real beer, not the pachuli flavored double hop hippie crap. Looks good, I am having trouble keeping mine that well stocked. I also keep stuff in there to make room in the kitchen fridge.








I think your fridge is a direct reflection of your life and personal well being. When I first moved to Portland I met this chick online who kept on trying to impress me what a gormet she was, how many friends she had, how she liked wine, etc. When I went to her place, other than mold covered orange juice and some old cheese she had nothing in her fridge







I guess she didn't have many friends coming over to her house in the past 10 years. Her cooking was terrible and her only "friends" were her coworkers...







and her last boyfriend was her coworker....










_Modified by Captain Spongeworthy at 1:42 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Captain Spongeworthy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Spongeworthy* »_
I see you like real beer, not the pachuli flavored double hop hippie crap. Looks good, I am having trouble keeping mine that well stocked. I also keep stuff in there to make room in the kitchen fridge.
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...0.jpg
I think your fridge is a direct reflection of your life and personal well being. When I first moved to Portland I met this chick online who kept on trying to impress me what a gormet she was, how many friends she had, how she liked wine, etc. When I went to her place, other than mold covered orange juice and some old cheese she had nothing in her fridge







I guess she didn't have many friends coming over to her house in the past 10 years. Her cooking was terrible and her only "friends" were her coworkers...









My fridge contains: milk, orange juice, Diet Coke, condiments and beer.
I see you have some mini-kegs in there. Do you have a Beertender?


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I need to make it up to canada.

Why? Florida is basically a Canadian province anyway. Although, you do have mostly French Canadians down there. Sorry about that.


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
My fridge contains: milk, orange juice, Diet Coke, condiments and beer.
I see you have some mini-kegs in there. Do you have a Beertender?

No I don't. I just use the tap that comes with the keg.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
Why? Florida is basically a Canadian province anyway. Although, you do have mostly French Canadians down there. Sorry about that.

Ha! They aren't that bad. My mother was from newfoundland and I spent some time there years ago, I'd really like to get back. The beer would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Captain Spongeworthy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Spongeworthy* »_
No I don't. I just use the tap that comes with the keg.....

Get one! They're a cool gimmick that only gets more fun to pour from as you get more drunk.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
Why? Florida is basically a Canadian province anyway. Although, you do have mostly French Canadians down there. Sorry about that.


It is the awfullness


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*

Is there any Canadian beer in you fridge Her Eh?? I see the majority is Hefe Weizen, or ist de canadian gont takensee credit for das as well?????Hmmmmmmm????? SPEAK when spoken to frenchy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

bump....you've been MIA


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ulua4me2004* »_Is there any Canadian beer in you fridge Her Eh?? I see the majority is Hefe Weizen, or ist de canadian gont takensee credit for das as well?????Hmmmmmmm????? SPEAK when spoken to frenchy!!!!!!!!!!!









There are some Quebec beers in there. I guess that qualifies as Canadian beer.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_bump....you've been MIA


x2


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*

bump from the dead!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*

^^the car val...the car


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*

Great. Now this thread is going to get B-holed.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*

hahaa u guys are funny.








damn it's been a while- Eva is getting new shoes and some constructive surgery soon. Hopefully before h20 but we shall see. Her mama kinda likes to travel too much.


----------



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

what new shoes do you plan on giving Eva? lol
you're leaning more towards the dubbed out look now arent you? stretched tires, slammed? etc etc?


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_damn it's been a while- Eva is getting new shoes and some constructive surgery soon. Hopefully before h20 but we shall see. Her mama kinda likes to travel too much.









I'll probably see you and Eva at H2Oi, if you end up going. Just look for the stock A3 slammed on CHs.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
I'll probably see you and Eva at H2Oi, if you end up going. Just look for the stock A3 slammed on CHs.









if i end up going? or if YOU end up going? cuz i already booked my room and took my days off work


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (So_Fresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *So_Fresh* »_what new shoes do you plan on giving Eva? lol
you're leaning more towards the dubbed out look now arent you? stretched tires, slammed? etc etc?

not known yet. but they will def. have to match the theme in my new plate: OEMS3X








and yes, but not so extreme that i have to widen the fenders and/or raise my suspension. still working on fitment..


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

I love the look of those 19" DPE R10s though .. the black with the silver lip contrasts so well with Eva's Ibis Whiteness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I love the look of those 19" DPE R10s though .. the black with the silver lip contrasts so well with Eva's Ibis Whiteness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



yea, but they are there no mo'


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*










aww... That's too bad... Maybe the new rimz can haff black with silver lip too!?!?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yea dpe's are sold to a fellow enthusiast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i miss em but i'm def. ready for a new look. our wheel arches just don't make choosing a new wheel so easy.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

where did you get your revo flash done in jersey?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_where did you get your revo flash done in jersey?

pd performance but i believe that shop has moved








i know kmd tuning in mountainside, nj does it too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

hey val, did you get your new rollers yet?? heath bent one of the lips on your old wheels some how do you know any good repair shops for them?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (97audia4)*



97audia4 said:


> heath bent one of the lips on your old wheels QUOTE]
> 
> Oh ****...She is going to flip her $hit when she wakes up and reads this!!!!!
> 
> I shall vacate the premesis


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_hey val, did you get your new rollers yet?? heath bent one of the lips on your old wheels some how do you know any good repair shops for them?









no wonder i havent heard from him








wheel collision in bath, PA. i haven't used them personally but i have heard a lot of positive reviews on their work and reasonable pricing...dunno about turn around time though.
nope, no wheels yet. car is on hold for now...taking care of bidnass


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_


97audia4 said:


> heath bent one of the lips on your old wheels QUOTE]
> 
> Oh ****...She is going to flip her $hit when she wakes up and reads this!!!!!
> 
> I shall vacate the premesis






97audia4 said:


> haha you are right. i basically interviewed the buyer of my wheels to make sure they were going to a good home!
> it's all good, he's good peoples. i guess it was just bad luck


----------



## quattrothatcould (Oct 9, 2007)

VAL!! I swung by the garage today and saw Eva, all pretty with her stock wheels on, sitting tucked into the corner. I haven't seen/heard from you in a while though...you better be back on AW when I get back to school so we can PW that ish out...oh, yeah, I owe you lunch too (I haven't forgotten).


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (quattrothatcould)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrothatcould* »_VAL!! I swung by the garage today and saw Eva, all pretty with her stock wheels on, sitting tucked into the corner. I haven't seen/heard from you in a while though...you better be back on AW when I get back to school so we can PW that ish out...oh, yeah, I owe you lunch too (I haven't forgotten). 

nice! i hope you left me a love letter again! <3
i'm down in in the mid-at region often now, so we'll have to chill fo sho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

awwwwwwwww how cute love birds <3


----------



## quattrothatcould (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
nice! i hope you left me a love letter again! <3
i'm down in in the mid-at region often now, so we'll have to chill fo sho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You know I did. And boy, I feel like we have some catching up to do ;-) but at least I'll get to see you (or Eva hehe) more often.
Text me or something and let me know when you can do lunch this week kthxbye


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

some cupcakin goinz on...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

where's you been?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i love you girl


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

baby come back to me


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Baby hold on to me
Whatever will be, will be
The future is ours to see
So baby hold on to me
Baby, what's these things
You've been sayin' about me
Behind my back
Is it true you might want a better life
Is it true you think
These things are lies, now
think about it baby
I'm gonna take you to the top
So baby hold on to me
whatever will be, will be ( I say )
The future is ours to see
When you hold on to me
Hey-ey baby
You know the future's lookin' brighter
Every morning' when i get up
Don't be thinkin' 'bout what's not enough,now baby
Just be thinkin' 'bout what we got
think of all my love, now
I'm gonna give you all I got
So baby hold on to me
Whatever will be, will be
the future is our to see
When you hold on to me
Oh-oh, rich man,poor man, now
Really don't mean all that much
Mama's always told you, girl
That money can't buy you love
So baby hold on to me
Whatever will be, will be
The future is ours to see
When you hold on to me
Yeah,eh
Baby hold on to me
Whatever will be, will be
The future is ours to see
When you hold on to me
I say Uh! Hold on
Uh- hu! Hold on to me tighter
I'm never gonna leave ya now
Can't you please belive now
Never gonna let you go
So hold on to me tighter
Baby hold on to me
Whatever will be , will be
The future is ours to see
When you hold on to me
(Baby) Baby hold on to me
(Baby) Whatever will be , will be
(Baby) the future is ours to see
(Baby) When you hold on to me
Hold on


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

madona?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Eddie Money


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*

i'm here boys. just takin care of bidnass


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i'm here boys. just takin care of bidnass









Rightoooo


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_
Rightoooo









hai! i see ike spared you


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

YAYY!!!!!!!
when u coming to CA again?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
hai! i see ike spared you









Dont worry bout that mama!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i'm here boys. just takin care of bidnass









there's my girl! and page pwnage!


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

SIK Car Val, I saw it last year in the DagBall. I was the only passat there, it was the black one on stock 15" Wheels and it was missing a front grill. Do you remeber it? Prob. not, that's ok. I won't be at Dagball this year though due to a busted transmission.








The second car on the right:










_Modified by mrgreek2002 at 7:31 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## JcD20vt (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (scipher)*

only thing i can thing of is maybe some bigger rotors.. cross drilled.. besides that.. its sicK! love the a3's just like and audi gti in my eyes


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

End of month bump!


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey val, what wheels are you rocking now?, heath said he saw you down at H20I


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_Hey val, what wheels are you rocking now?, heath said he saw you down at H20I 

b6 s4 wheels for the time being http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
b6 s4 wheels for the time being http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*

thx terje- im lovin the look as well. matches the theme in my license plate- OEMS3X








here are a couple shots from this past weekend. i know, mediocre quality at best but this will have to do until we get a better camera!
















my pumpkin- just because!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

are your seats for sale? i want to sniff them


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_are your seats for sale? i want to sniff them









sucks that we couldn't meet up this weekend val...although i wasn't really in a state of mind to talk on Sunday morning.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_








sucks that we couldn't meet up this weekend val...although i wasn't really in a state of mind to talk on Sunday morning. 



















































it's quite alright. i'm glad you boys had fun


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_are your seats for sale? i want to sniff them

everything is for sale for the right price. however i must warn you though, the passenger one is quite squeaky. :shrug:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
it's quite alright. i'm glad you boys had fun









yea, good times. we'll have fun at the wedding. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

looks hot! id hit it


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Val...The Dope sticker under your passenger windshield wiper...I need another one ASAP. kthanksbye


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_Val...The Dope sticker under your passenger windshield wiper...I need another one ASAP. kthanksbye

haha what happened to yours?!
well this past weekend i considered moving mine so i'm going to have to get a new one made. i'll get you one as well when that happens


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Let me know...I will pm you address and send you money!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

how about you send money and imagine its arriving! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_how about you send money and imagine its arriving! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

How bout I put you back on your boat


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_
How bout I put you back on your boat









The boat was destroyed many, many years ago...but if you help me build it Gilligan, we can get off this island!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
The boat was destroyed many, many years ago...but if you help me build it Gilligan, we can get off this island!

Quit flirting with me...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_
Quit flirting with me...

...a three hour tour...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
...a three hour tour...

Is Val:
Mary Ann or Ginger?
I'll be the Professor


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Is Val:
Mary Ann or Ginger?
I'll be the Professor

She's more of a Mary Ann.
I'll be Thurston J. Howell, III, cuz I'd be a snob like that


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

X2. I'm thinking Mary Ann


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_X2. I'm thinking Mary Ann

Yeah I can see that


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i hope my build up thread gets similar responses to yours *envy*


----------



## das poopy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

val! its rui, did you sell the car?


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (das poopy)*

...and if so, what did you get? The A3 was so fitting for you.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*

This is how rumors get started.


----------



## das poopy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_This is how rumors get started. 

thanks for your concern.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (das poopy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das poopy* »_val! its rui, did you sell the car?

noperz. im keepin her fo sho








how's your beauty doing?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Dec 1st bump


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
noperz. im keepin her fo sho








how's your beauty doing?

Told you it was a rumor.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

bump for rumor starting


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

bump for the truth


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_bump for the truth

Bump because I can't handle the truth


----------



## das poopy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_bump for rumor starting


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Told you it was a rumor.

Whos starting rumors? It was a question not a statement.
I bet niether of you even know val in person, so keep leg humping on the internet.


----------



## das poopy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
noperz. im keepin her fo sho








how's your beauty doing?

ha, what beauty? its alright, winter modeee.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (das poopy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das poopy* »_
Whos starting rumors? It was a question not a statement.
I bet niether of you even know val in person, so keep leg humping on the internet.
























if i didn't know her, she wouldn't have come to my wedding 3 weeks ago


----------



## das poopy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_














if i didn't know her, she wouldn't have come to my wedding 3 weeks ago









congrats on your wedding...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (das poopy)*

Something wrong with leg humping on the internet?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (das poopy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das poopy* »_
congrats on your wedding...

thanks









_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Something wrong with leg humping on the internet?

apparently no b/c there's plenty of it


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

lost my cupra splitter plowing through jersey snow so i need another one bump! 








happy new year!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_lost my cupra splitter plowing through jersey snow so i need another one bump! 








happy new year!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bummer. Happy New Year Val!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What happened to the classified one I pointed you to? Any luck w/ that?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_What happened to the classified one I pointed you to? Any luck w/ that?

havent heard back yet, so i dunno. if i would just make it out to a gtg i can just see the kid and find out. but i have no time









thanks terje, you too


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OpenSkye)*








... b/c I'm allowed to bump


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

bump cuz joo should bump diz thread val


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

*knock knock*


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_*knock knock*

Hooz dehr?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

Offline 
Member Since
4-16-2006
3323 posts
Harrison NY
2007 A3 3.2Q Open Sky,Bose,Technology,Cold Weather, Nav,Roof Rails Ibis White

Re: (Rub-ISH) »	« » 9:21 PM 8/15/2007	
Quote, originally posted by Rub-ISH »
Is this real??? I think he is the most lively member of this forum and its completely lame without him. The only reason I come here is to crack jokes with him. Really without some pranksters this forum is pretty tame. I mean its barely moderated to begin with.
Allow him back. seriously, LAME.
this is how important he is, no one has posted on openskye's thread since I created this one,
Funny chinese guy as important as hot girl that likes cars 
This is a quote from tp, you know it's real I can't spell that bad 
"u shold also know i reuqsted ban. i want to get thru my last semester with a 3.5 GPA or above"
Modified by angryrican66 at 9:25 PM 8-15-2007
Modified by angryrican66 at 9:26 PM 8-15-2007
/Euro S-Line Spings&Shocks/Haldex GenII/
http://i98.photobucket.com/alb...8.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/alb...s.jpg
http://i98.photob
TP LIVES!!!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tcardio)*


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*








val!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_







val!

She'll prob. see this next year.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

val come back girl


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tp.)*


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*

lol hai!


----------



## iamTP (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (iamTP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamTP* »_









have i missed any other sn's since my departure?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
have i missed any other sn's since my departure?

You know what we want! BUMP for more pics of that car and YOU IN FRONT OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif HAPPY THIGHSGIVING


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_
You know what we want! BUMP for more pics of that car and YOU IN FRONT OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif HAPPY THIGHSGIVING

noob


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
noob


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
noob


haha!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
noob


lawl


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
lawl 


LOL. He doesn't even have a 1000 posts yet! LOL


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
LOL. He doesn't even have a 1000 posts yet! LOL


wow thats surprising


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
LOL. He doesn't even have a 1000 posts yet! LOL


i have a feeling it will happen quickly though.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

just because i've been slacking on my thread... here's at least one of the reasons why. a new member to the family...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_just because i've been slacking on my thread... here's at least one of the reasons why. a new member to the family...









shes back


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

VIP that ish.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

and do a TP pose


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_VIP that ish.

yep eventually. working on it over christmas to get it on the road first (needs some tranny work). otherwise it's in GREAT shape.
always wanted one of these so it's hopefully going to be a keeper.


----------

